# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Ποσο ακομα θα αντεχω να αντεχω?

## silveroula

Γεια σας παιδια.Η δικια μου ιστορια φοβιων και κρισεων πανικου υπαρχει εδω και 13 χρονια. Δεν ξερω αν υπαρχουν κι αλλα ατομα εδω μεσα που να το ζουνε αυτο τοσα χρονια. Ειναι πολυ δυσκολη κατασταση. Οι φοβιες μου ειναι πολλες και στερουμαι τα παντα. Ολα αυτα τα χρονια ειμαι με φαρμακευτικη αγωγη αλλα ποτε δεν ελευθερωθηκα απο τα συμπτωματα. Δεν ξερω ποσο ακομα θα αντεχω να ζω ετσι. Εχω απελπιστει. :(

----------


## path

Καπου λεει,,,, θεεμου ποτε μην μου δωσεις οσα μπορω ν αντεξω !!

----------


## silveroula

Καλημερα. Το εχω ακουσει αυτο αλλα δε θελω να ζω αλλο ετσι. Μου εχουν λειψει τα απλα ανθρωπινα πραγματα.

----------


## silveroula

Καλησπερα arsus. Δεν ξερω ποιον φοβο να πρωτοαντιμετωπισω. Φοβαμαι πλεον τα παντα. Οτιδηποτε κι αν αισθανθω, ακομα και το παραμικρο, με πιανει πανικος. Ειχα ξεκινησει ψυχοθεραπεια αλλα μπορεσα να παω μονο δυο φορες κι αυτες μαζι με αλλο ατομο. Ειμαι ολη την ημερα στο σπιτι και παλευω με τα συμπτωματα. Σε 2 εβδομαδες βαφτιζουν τον ανιψιο μου και θελω να παω στα μαγαζια να παρω ενα φορεμα αλλα αυτο στα ματια μου φανταζει ακατορθωτο. Μολις βγω απο την πορτα του σπιτιου τα συμπτωματα θεριευουν και ερχεται η κριση πανικου. Ειμαι πολυ απελπισμενη. Ο φοβος εχει κανει καταληψη στο σωμα μου.

----------


## shifter

Κατι πρέπει να γίνει όμως έτσι δεν είναι;Και γω εχω πάρα πολλές δυσκολίες.Αλλά κάτι πρέπει να γίνει.Πρεπει να ζοριστούμε.Γιατί είναι ένα ψέμα.Αλλιώς δεν θα σου λεγα κάτι.Το αφήσαμε και έγινε.
Πρεπει να την δώσεις εσύ την λύση.

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με arsus.Το φάρμακο για μένα είναι μια απλή προστασία.Κάτι που με κόβει κάθε φορά απο το να πάθω πανικό.Αλλά μόνο αυτό.Δέν έγινα ποτέ καλά απο κανένα φάρμακο.

Τα 13 χρόνια είναι απλά παραπάνω ταλαιπωρία.Δέν σημαίνει οτι η δική σου περίπτωση είναι πιο δύσκολη απο την δική μου ή απο κάποιον με 6 μήνες.Δέν υπάρχει δύσκολη και εύκολη περίπτωση.Υπάρχει το πότε θα καταλάβω σε τι σκατά κατάσταση είμαι και ποτε θα βρεθεί ένας άνθρωπος να με βοηθήσει να το δω.Αν το δώ θα φύγω.

Δέν θέλω να κάνω τον έξυπνο.Απλά πρίν λίγη ώρα που και γώ ενιωσα κάπως, αυτά σκεφτόμουν.Δέν χρειάστηκε για αρκετούς απο εμάς να ζοριστούμε.Να βγούμε έξω επειδή αν δεν βγαίναμε θα πεινούσαμε κτλ.Αυτό πληρώνουμε.Την πολυτέλεια μας.Αλλά έχεις ευθύνη.Το ξέρω οτι είσαι μια χαρά άνθρωπος και πως ποτέ δέν σε είπαν ανεύθυνη ή κάτι παρόμοιο.Και πώς αναρωτιέσαι πώς μπορείτε στα χειροτερά μου να μου ζητάτε να είμαι και υπεύθυνη;
Αυτό είναι.Ένα ψέμα.Η αναλαμβάνεις την ευθύνη να συντηρείς και να φροντίζεις τον εαυτό σου ή κάθεσαι και περιμένεις πότε θα σε φέρει η ζωή να το κάνεις.

Μυαλό έχουμε όλοι εδω μέσα.Αν δέν είχαμε δεν θα την φτιάχναμε τόσο ωραία στον ευατό μας.Γιατί πραγματικά θέλει πολύ μυαλό για να φτάσεις σε αυτή την κατάσταση.

----------


## path

{{{Σε 2 εβδομαδες βαφτιζουν τον ανιψιο μου και θελω να παω στα μαγαζια να παρω ενα φορεμα αλλα αυτο στα ματια μου φανταζει ακατορθωτο. }}}}__________________α) μηπως αν ευρισκες κατι απ το ιντερνετ να το αγορασεις και να στο φερουνε σπιτι ? β) να πας για ψωνια με καποιο/α φιλο/η ? γ) να μην παρεις φορεμα , να φορεσεις κατι που εχεις ,,,,η και γιατι οχι να φορεσεις καζουαλ ρουχα που εχεις ,,,καθαρα να ειναι και να εσθανεσαι ΕΣΥ ανετα ,,,,και σε οποιον αρεσουμε... . με συγγενεις θα εισαι ,,και αν δεν μπορουν να μας καταλαβουν οι δικοιμας τι να ζηταμε απ τους αλλους ε;

----------


## silveroula

Καλημερα παιδια. Αυτο που εγραψα για το φορεμα ηταν απλα για να καταλαβαιτε το μεγεθος του φοβου μου. Δεν ξερω αν εσεις νιωθετε φοβο ολην την ημερα. Εγω απο την ωρα που θα ξυπνησω και μεχρι το βραδυ που θα κοιμηθω, ειμαι συνεχως μεσα στο φοβο και τωρα τελευταια ιδρωνω παρα πολυ, ολο το σωμα μου γινεται μουσκεμα. ARSUS δεν μπορεσα ποτε να το κανω αυτο που ειπες, δηλαδη να γελασω με το θεριο. Μου χαλαει τοσο πολυ την διαθεση που μετα γινομαι πιο χαλια. Ειναι αδυνατον να σκεφτω θετικα γιατι οι χιλιαδες κρισεις που εχω ζησει ολα αυτα τα χρονια με εχουν καταρακωσει. Παιδια λετε ποτε να καταφερω να ζησω ολα αυτα που στερουμαι? Θελω τοσο πολυ να ξαναβρω τον παλιο εαυτο μου.

----------


## elis

σαν κοινωνιοφοβικοσ θα σου πω οτι η ψυχοθεραπεια παιζει μεγαλο ρολο και ειναι το πρωτο βημα για να ξεπερασεισ τισ φοβιεσ σου μαζι με τα χαπια μονη σου δυσκολα να τα καταφερεισ ειναι σαν να πηγαινεισ να γινεισ πρωταθλητησ και να προπονησε μονοσ σου χωρισ προπονητη καποιον πιο εμπειρο να σου μαθει καποια πραγματα

----------


## Φοίβη

silveroula καλημέρα.

Νομίζω οτι ακόμα και αυτό που κάνεις αυτή τη στιγμή, δηλαδή που μιλάς εδώ στο φόρουμ, είναι μια πρώτη ενεργή προσπάθεια να ξαναβρεις τον παλιό σου εαυτο.
Πιστεύω ακράδαντα οτι μπορείς να τον ξαναβρεις αρκεί να είσαι προετοιμασμένη να αποχωριστείς τον φόβο που, αν και είναι ένα τέρας που σε βασανίζει και σε φυλακίζει και σου στερεί πράγματα, ταυτόχρονα έχει υπάρξει πιστός σου σύντροφος και προστάτης για πάρα πολλά χρόνια.
Είμαι της γνώμης οτι χρειάζεσαι τη βοήθεια ενός ειδικού που θα εξερευνήσει μαζί σου το λαβύρινθο της ύπαρξης και της ζωής σου. Ξέρω οτι , σε περιπτώσεις όπου ο άνθρωπος δεν μπορεί να βγει απο το σπίτι του, υπάρχουν ειδικοί που κάνουν κατ\' οίκον επισκέψεις ώστε να τον βοηθήσουν να κάνει το πρώτο βήμα.

----------


## silveroula

Ο γιατρος που με παρακολουθει τα τελευταια 3 χρονια, αλλα και οι προηγουμενοι γιατροι που ειχα, μου λεει να βγαινω βολτες ασχετα αν εχω ταχυκαρδια, ζαλαδα, αισθημα αδυναμιας και νιωθω οτι δεν με κρατανε τα ποδια μου. Ακομα και τα ματια μου θολωνουν απο το υπερβολικο αγχος. Και αναρωτιεμαι κατα ποσο μπορουνε να καταλαβουν τη δυσκολια αυτων που λενε. Εγω εδω μεσα στο σπιτι ειμαι και δεν νιωθω καλα, ποσο μαλλον οταν χρειστει να παω καπου. Πχ πριν λιγο μου τελειωσανε τα τσιγαρα και πρεπει να παω στο περιπτερο. Αντι ομως να παω, σκεφτομαι ποιον να παρω τηλ να μου φερει για να μην βγω εξω. Φυσικα δεν θα παρω κανεναν τηλ και θα παω εγω.

----------


## Φοίβη

Ίσως χρειάζεται να βρεις τότε έναν γιατρό που να σε καταλαβαίνει πραγματικά. Που να καταλαβαίνει πόσο πολύ δύσκολο και ακατόρθωτο σου είναι να βγεις έξω απο το σπίτι σου έστω για να αγοράσεις τσιγάρα. Που να μπορεί να δει τον κόσμο σου μέσα απο τα δικά σου μάτια.

----------


## silveroula

Φοιβη δεν ειναι ο μονος γιατρος που μου το ειπε αυτο. Εχω αλλαξει 4 γιατρους ολα αυτα τα χρονια και ολοι μου το λεγανε. Αρα θα ειναι στα πραγματα που εχουν διδαχτει. Το θεμα ειναι που να βρω τη δυναμη να το κανω καθημερινα.

----------


## Φοίβη

Δεν σου λειτουργεί όμως, έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## silveroula

Τι εννοεις?

----------


## silveroula

Λοιπον παω να παρω τσιγαρα. μεχρι εκει θα επιζησω  :Smile:

----------


## Φοίβη

Εννοώ οτι, μπορεί να στο έχουν πει, αλλά δεν φαίνεται να σε βοηθάει. 
Καλή τύχη με τα τσιγάρα!

----------


## silveroula

Ενταξει επεζησα  :Smile:  Φοιβη το να στο λενε δεν βοηθαει αλλα και εκεινοι την δουλεια τους κανουν.

----------


## Φοίβη

Αυτό που προσπαθώ να σου πω είναι να ζητήσεις βοήθεια και απο αλλού. Κάποιος ανέφερε την ψυχοθεραπεία και συμφωνώ μαζί του/της. Έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια ήδη.
Εκτός και αν δεν θέλεις να απαλλαγείς απο το φόβο σου, το οποίο είναι και πάλι μια χαρά για μένα, αρκεί να το έχεις αποφασίσει συνειδητά.
Χαίρομαι που επέζησες!  :Wink:

----------


## silveroula

Το ποσο θελω να απαλλαγω απο τις φοβιες μου δεν περιγραφεται με λεξεις. Εχω ξεχασει πως ειναι να ζει καποιος χωρις διαρκη φοβια και κρισεις πανικου. Απλα δεν μπορω να παω σε καποιον ψυχοθεραπευτη γιατι μολις βγω απο το σπιτι χανω τη γη κατω απο τα ποδια μου. Πως θα καταφερω να παω στο ιατρειο του και να μεινω εκει οσο χρειαστει και να εχω και δυναμη να γυρισω σπιτι????????????????? Ειλικρινα δεν ξερω τι να κανω  :Frown:

----------


## arsus

διαβασε τα τιπς που εβαλα σε ενο αρθρα και δουλεψε λιγο με αυτα

----------


## silveroula

Ηθελα να ξερα που πηγαινουν τα 2 arvifax το 1 inderal και το 1 centrac που παιρνω καθε μερα.

----------


## silveroula

Τα διαβασα πριν λιγο. Εχω δοκιμασει και τετοια αλλα καμμια διαφορα  :Frown:  Μαλλον ειμαι ανιατη παριπτωση  :Smile:

----------


## silveroula

Αυτην την στιγμη εχω εντονη εφιδρωση και μια υποφερτη αναγουλα και χωρις να υπαρχει καποιο ερεθισμα. Καπως ετσι περναει η μερα μου καθε μερα με διαφορα συμπτωματα να με βομβαρδιζουν.

----------


## arsus

Απλως εχεις προσαρμοστει σε αυτα και τα εχεις κανει ρουτινα και καθημερινοτητα και πλεον εχεις ποτισει ψυχικα,σου βγαινουν ετσι χωρις λογο γιατι εθιστηκες.Δες τη θετικη πλευρα,γιατι να εχεις αναγουλες κ εφιδρωση?Εισαι καλα,ηρεμη και καθεσαι στο σπιτι σου,σκεψου οτι δεν υπαρχει απειλη και οτι αυτα ειναι μια ψευδαισθηση,αλλαξε τροπο ζωης γυρνα σελιδα κανε κατι για σενα.

----------


## silveroula

Δυστυχως ειναι πολλα τα χρονια που το ζω αυτο και εχει ριζωσει για τα καλα μεσα μου. Με ακολουθει παντου πιστα. Του λεω θελω να χωρισουμε αλλα το θηριο δεν ξεκολλα  :Smile:

----------


## arsus

Ειδες που γελας!μηπως εισαι λιγο μαζοχα?Μαλλον σου αρεσει να τυρανιεσε ασκοπα?κοιτα να βρεις ενα ενδιαφερον και ασε το φανταστικο μαλακα μεσα σου να ξεχαστει,ειναι κριμα μπορεις να κανεις τοσα πολλα και να χαρεις τοσα πολλα.

----------


## silveroula

Εσυ τι σχεση εχεις με τον φοβο?

----------


## arsus

αγοραφοβια/κοινωνικη φοβια κατι πολυ mixed αλλα επιτελους βρισκω ακρη.

----------


## silveroula

Και ο καρδιολογος μου ειπε οτι ειμαι μαζοχα. Λες να ειμαι τελικα? :Big Grin:

----------


## silveroula

Ειλικρινα χαιρομαι που εισαι σε καλο δρομο. Αντε και στα δικα μας οι υπολοιποι μονομαχοι  :Smile:

----------


## el.gre

απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου παντα ειχα εναν φοβο να με ταλαιπωρει και να με περιοριζει ωστε να μην μπορω να ξεδιπλωσω ολο μου το δυναμικο η να εξελιχθω οσο θα μπορουσα..Ολοι βεβαια εχουμε καποιους φοβους και ως ενα βαθμο ειναι ενταξει αυτο αλλα απο τη στιγμη που η ζωη σου γινεται αφορητη απο τους φοβους και δεν μπορεις να ζησεις εκει υπαρχει προβλημμα.Εγω απο μικρη ειχα κοινωνικη φοβια σε μεγαλο βαθμο μετα προστεθηκαν οι ιδεοληψιες και οι ψυχαναγκασμοι μετα μικροφοβια φοβια με τις αρρωστιες φοβια οτι θα πεθανω εκεινη την περιοδο ειχα και κρισεις πανικου μετα εμμονη με την προσωπικη υγιεινη και καθαριοτητα και φοβια για τις ακαθαρσιες.Τωρα ομως εχω μια φοβια που εχει σχεση με οτιδηποτε νεκρο με οτιδηποτε μυριζει θανατο η θυμιζει θανατο οτιδηποτε σκωτομενο ακομα και μια νεκρη μελισσα μια νεκρη κατσαριδα νεκρη γατα η πουλι.Κουραζομαι πολυ απ ολα αυτα..Σε καταλαβαινω που δεν μπορεις να βγεις εξω κι εγω το εχω παθει θυμαμαι στο πρωτο ραντεβου με την ψυχιατρο μου το ακυρωσα γιατι μολις βγηκα ειχα πολυ αγχος.εφτασα μεχρι την εξωπορτα και μετα ξαναμπηκα μεσα στην ασφαλεια του σπιτιου ομως και μες το σπιτι δε γινεσαι καλα χειροτερευεις και αποφευγεις τη ζωη που δε σε περιμενει

----------


## silveroula

Καλημερα. Υπαρχουν αναριθμητες φοβιες. Αυτο που λες με το οτιδηποτε νεκρο δεν το καταλαβα. Φοβασαι η απλα σε ενοχλει σαν εικονα?

----------


## el.gre

και σαν εικονα μ ενοχλει αλλα αν το δω στο ιντερνετ δε με πειραζει δεν μπορω οταν πλησιασω περασω απο διπλα του νομιζω οτι αν καμια φορα δεν ειμαι προσεκτικη και ακουμπησω σε κατι νεκρο και το παρω ειδηση μετα ουτε το νερο και το σαπουνι δε θα μπορεσει να βγαλει αυτη την θανατιλα απο πανω μου θα πρεπει να πεθανω για να σωθω..προς το παρον μου εχει τυχει να βλεπω στο δρομο κατι νεκρο οπως μια γατα που την πατησε αυτοκινητο η πουλι.Νιωθω μεγαλη ταραχη οταν συμβαινει αυτο οτι κι αν κανω θα πρεπει να τα παρατησω και να γυρισω σπιτι να πεταξω τα ρουχα στο πλυντηριο τα παπυτσια μπορει να τα πλυνω η να τα πεταξω στα σκουπιδια και εγω θα κανω μπανιο και δεν θα ξαναπερασω απο εκεινο τον δρομο που το ειδα.Ο φιλος μου εχει μηχανη και εκει πανω που ανεβαινω κι εγω εχω πληρη ορατοτητα οταν παμε καπου πολλες φορες του εχω πει δεν ειμαι καλα θελω να παω σπιτι κι αυτος απορει τι επαθα ξαφνικα δεν του λεω γιατι μια φορα που του ειπα για κατι που με ενοχλησε με εβγαλε τρελη.Τωρα με φωναζει κυρια Μονκ(τον ξερεις τον Μονκ ετσι?) βεβαια δε γνωριζει πληρως το χαλι μου προσπαθω ωστε να μην καταλαβει αλλα για να με αποκαλει κυρια Μονκ κατι καταλαβαινει

----------


## silveroula

Νομιζω οτι θα επρεπε να του πεις τι ακριβως σου συμβαινει. Φυσικα δε θα καταλαβει και πολλα αλλα αν σε αγαπαει δεν προκειτε να σε αφησει για αυτο το λογο και ισως θελησει να σε βοηθησει. Με καποιον γιατρο το εχεις συζητηση? Ξερω πως οταν ειναι κατι τοσο συγκεκριμενο που μας ενοχλει λυνετε πολυ πιο ευκολα και γρηγορα.

----------


## silveroula

Αλλη μια απαισια μερα στηνζωη μου. Απο το πρωι μεχρι τωρα με πιασανε 2 κρισεις πανικου. Νιωθω εξαντλημενη και πληρως απογοητευμενη. Οταν μπηκα στο φοπουμ πριν λιγες μερες πιστευα οτι θα βρω κι αλλα ατομα που θα εχουν το ιδιο προβλημα με μενα και θα ειχαμε πολλα να πουμε. Τελικα ομως δεν γνωρισα κανεναν αλλον που να τραβαει τετοιο γολγοθα. Εχω αρχισει να νιωθω εξωγηινη και εδω οπως και εξω απο εδω. Δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει πλεον λογος να παραμεινω κι αλλο εδω μεσα.

----------


## el.gre

σκεψου οτι το πως θα ειναι η μερα σου εξαρταται κατα κυριο λογο απο σενα απο τον τροπο που σκεφτεσαι εκτος κιαν εγινε κατι πραγματικα ασχημο οπως θανατος καποιου αγαπημενου σου προσωπου..μη λες οτι η μερα σου ηταν απαισια ειναι βαρια λεξη σε κανει και αισθανεσαι ακομα πιο ασχημα..αληθεια εκανες κατι για να ομορφυνεις τη μερα σου? για ποιο λογο περιμενεις να ειναι ωραια?καθεσε με σταυρωμενα τα χερια αραγε και περιμενεις?οποιος δινει παιρνει και οτι δινεις θα παρεις..η δραση προκαλει την αντιδραση..βοηθα λιγο τον εαυτο σου

----------


## silveroula

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα. Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν υπαρχει καποιος ειδικος εδω μεσα που διαβαζει τα οσα γραφονται.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by silveroula_
> Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα. Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν υπαρχει καποιος ειδικος εδω μεσα που διαβαζει τα οσα γραφονται.


συχνα διαβαζουν καποιοι ειδικοι σιλβερ,αλλα ο σκοπος του φορουμ δεν ειναι αυτος....
κανε μια αναζητηση μεσα στα θεματα και θα δεις οτι το προβλημα σου, το εχουν πολλοι και εχουν πει πολλα γι αυτο...
τα εχεις διαβασει ολα?
δεν ειναι ολοι ονλαιν μονιμως ουτε εχουν συνεχως διαθεση για κουβεντα ολοι...

----------


## silveroula

Εχω διαβασει οντως οτι κι αλλα ατομα εχουν το ιδιο προβλημα απλα παιζει ρολο και σε τι μεγεθος το εχει ο καθενας, Παντως οι περισσοτεροι δεν ειναι online κι ετσι δεν βρισκω καποιον να συζητησουμε για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα  :Frown:

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by silveroula_
> Εχω διαβασει οντως οτι κι αλλα ατομα εχουν το ιδιο προβλημα απλα παιζει ρολο και σε τι μεγεθος το εχει ο καθενας, Παντως οι περισσοτεροι δεν ειναι online κι ετσι δεν βρισκω καποιον να συζητησουμε για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα


ετυχε...ειναι και οι διακοπες..
δεν βλεπεις τι γινεται που λειπουν ολοι?

----------


## claire

13 χρόνια είσαι σε φαρμακευτική αγωγή και δεν έχεις δει βελτίωση? ίσως να πρέπει να αλλάξεις τον τρόπο που αντιμετωπίζεις το πρόβλημά σου. ψυχοθεραπεία έχεις δοκιμάσει?

----------


## silveroula

Καλησπερα. Remedy για να ειναι διακοπες αρα σημαινει οτι δεν αντιμετωπιζουν τοσο σοβαρο προβλημα  :Smile:  Εγω οχι διακοπες δεν μπορω να παω αλλα ουτε για καφε. / Claire ειχα παει τα πρωτα χρονια σε ψυχολογο ψυχοθεραπευτη και με πολυ ζορι καταφερα νακανω 12 συνεδριες. Οταν εφευγα απο εκει ημουν πιο χαλια απο οταν πηγαινα. Πριν 3 χρονια περιπου ξαναπροσπαθησα και μπορεσα να παω μονο 2 φορες. Μολις βγω απο το σπιτι με πιανουν ολα τα συμπτωματα εντονα και γινομαι κουρελι. Δεν εχω κουραγιο ουτε να περπατησω.

----------


## arsus

Mηπως εχεις εθιστει σε αυτο?μηπως δεν θελεις πραγματικα?και μενα μου ειχανε κοπει τα ποδια αλλα σερνομουνα,φοβομουνα να μποω σε μαγαζια και τραπεζεσ αλλα εμπαινα με το ζορι,μπορει να ειναι ΜΑΖΟΧΙΣΤΙΚΟ 100% και επωδυνο αλλα το εκανα,πηγαινα κοντρα και πηγαινω σε κατι παραλογο και φανταστικο εφοσον το νιωθω μονο εγω κ το βλεπω μονο εγω στα δικα μου ματια.Αν αρχισεις και βλεπεις γυρω σου [πως ειναι η ζωη χωρις να επικεντρωνεσαι σε εσενα θα δεις τη διαφορα και θα εκτινησεις καλυτερα τα π[ραγματα.Πανω κατω ολοι τα ιδια λεμε,πιστευω εκτοσ απο θεραπεια,χρειαζεσε κυριως ψυχαναλυση βρες αυτο που σε τρομαζει μη ντρεεπεσε,αν δε μπορεις να πας στη ψυχολογο πες να ερθει αυτη σεσενα,δεν ειναι ντροπη.Ασε το κοσμο σου να εθρει σεπαφη με το πραγματικο κοσμο,μη σε τρομαζει και κυριως μην αρνεισε και αυτοτιμωρεισαι.Κοπελια περασα χοντρα ΠΑΛΟΥΚΙΑ περισι το φθινωπορο,στα ορια της παρανοιας,υπερβολικος κτλ. μεσα στο σκοταδι φιλοσοφησε το και θα βρεις μια ηλιαχτιδα μεσα σου,φιλοσοφησε το και μην φοβασαι.

----------


## el.gre

λοιπον σου εχω μια αλλη λυση ισως να μπορει να ερθει ο γιατρος σπιτι σου...εστω μονο για τον πρωτο καιρο ωσπου να νιωσεις λιγο καλυτερα

----------


## el.gre

να σου πω εγω δεν ειμαι υπερ των ψυχολογων θεωρω οτι ειναι για πιο απλες καταστασεις.Ταλαιπωρισαι τοσα χρονια σου εχει γινει τροπος ζωης νομιζω καλυτερα να απευθυνθεις σε ψυχιατρο χρειαζεσαι και φαρμακευτικη βοηθεια κατα τη γνωμη μου

----------


## silveroula

Καλησπερα. Τελικα καταφερα να παω να αγορασω φορεμα  :Smile:  Δεν ηταν φυσικα πολυ ευκολο αλλα σημασια εχει οτι μπορεσα.

----------


## sadoctober

Kαλησπέρα silverοula και σε όλη την παρέα!!

Eχω 10 μήνες που κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένη. Φυσικά έχω ακόμα πολλά θέματα να λύσω..
Πάρα πολλά.

Είδες καλή μου που πήρες το φόρεμα? Φυσικά και δεν ήταν εύκολο. ποιος άνθρωπος έχει βιώσει τον τρόμο της κρίσης πανικού και λέει οτι είναι εύκολο. Εγώ τώρα, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται να τρέμω ολόκληρη απο τον φόβο, απο τον πανικό χωρίς να απειλούμαι απο κανέναν?
Τότε όμως μου φαινόταν πολύ φυσικό. 
Και ΦΥΣΙΚΑ δεν μπορούσα να το ελέγξω. Δεν είναι απλό πράγμα.

Το πήρες όμως το φόρεμα. Το πήρες, το πήρες, το πήρες.
Δεν ήταν εύκολο.
Δεν ήταν όμως και τόσο δύσκολο.

Θες να σου πω πως το δουλεύω εγω το θέμα μου? Εκτος βέβαια απο την ψυχοθεραπεία που ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να κάνεις, αλλά για να κάνεις πρέπει να βγεις απο το σπίτι.
Εγω το βλέπω ως εξης:
πχ: Δε θέλω να μπω στο αεροπλανο. Είναι ενα κουτι κλειστο στον αέρα και αν θελήσω να βγω δεν μπορω. Κι αν με πιάσει πανικός μεσα στο αεροπλάνο? Κι αν με πιάσει? Kι αν με πιάσει?
Τι θα κάνω?
Τι θα κάνω?
Τι θα κάνω?
Να πεθάνω, δεν πεθαίνω. Θα φάω το xanax μου, θα φάω τον πανικό μου και κάποια στιγμη θα προσγειωθει το ρημάδι. Για πάντα στον αέρα θα μείνει?

Εσυ δε βγαίνεις απο το σπίτι, σε πιάνει πανικός. Οκ. Σε νιώθω. Αν βγεις τι φοβάσαι οτι θα σου συμβεί?

----------


## arsus

Oταν λες ψυχαναλυση πως?και εγω βγαινω απο το σπιτι κ παω παντου αλλα νιωθω στη μπριζα κ με πιανει αυχεναςμσφιγγομαι,μουδιαζ υν πελαματα.αλλα μεω δε φευγω.Χαnax δε π[ηρα ποτε γενικα,πως μπορεις κ το αντιμετωπιζεις?δεν μεχι πιασει ποτε πανικος αλλα μια ταση φυγης,επιεδη συνηθισα ετσι εδω κ 10 μηνες κ προσπαθω να το αλλαξω,δηλ να ξεχαστω.

----------


## sadoctober

Οχι ψυχανάλυση, ψυχοθεραπεία.
Απ\'οσο ξέρω, η ψυχολογία έχει διάφορες προσεγγίσεις.
Φάνταζομαι πως και ο κάθε ψυχολόγος εχει τις μεθόδους του.
Η δική μου η ψυχολόγος πάντως είναι χαλάρη.
Δε με πιέζει και το μόνο που θελει ειναι η συνεργασία μου ΜΟΝΟ όποτε μπορώ και αισθάνομαι ασφαλής.
Δε σου κρύβω οτι κ εγώ στην αρχή, φοβόμουν ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ την ψυχοθεραπεία. Στις 2 πρωτες συνεδρίες, έλεγα ενα σωρό βλακειες για να την αποπροσανατολίσω. Ετσι νόμιζα... :P
Πως αντιμετωπίζω τον πανικό?
Με υπομονή καταρχην. Εχοντας πάντα στο μυαλό μου οτι δεν υπάρχει λόγος καταπίεσης και αν θελω να φυγω απο κάπου, θα φυγω ο κοσμος να χαλασει. Δε φεύγω ποτέ γιατι ξερω οτι μπορω να φυγω οποτε δε νιωθω πιεση.
Χanax μου εδωσε ο ψυχίατρος που είδα οταν εφαγα τους πρωτους πανικους και με εστειλε για ψυχοθεραπεια και μου είπε να παίρνω μισο οταν δεν είμαι καλα.
δηλωνω περηφανα οτι εχω περάσει και διμηνο ολοκληρο χωρις φαρμακο.
Νομίζω παντως πραγματικά, οτι οποιος καταφερει να να σκεφτει λογικα την ωρα του πανικου εχει κερδίσει το μισο παιχνιδι.
ΛΟΓΙΚΑ. Δηλαδη: 
Τι ειναι αυτο που μου συμβαίνει? Δεν απειλούμαι απο τπτ.
ΟΚ, έχω πανικό. Και? Τι μπορεί να πάθω? Τιποτα. Οποτε? Γιατί φρικάρω?
Kαι αλήθεια, arsus, σε φάση χαλαρή και νηφάλια σκέψου το κ εσυ κ θα δεις οτι έχω δίκιο...  :Wink:

----------


## silveroula

Γεια σου sadoctober. Οταν δεν ειμαι σε κριση πανικου σκεφτομαι ποσο χαζο ειναι να φοβαμαι τοσο πολυ κατι αορατο, αλλα οταν ειμαι μεσα στην κριση πανικου το μονο που σκεφτομαι ειναι αν θα ΕΠΙΖΗΣΩ κι αυτην την φορα. Με ρωτησες τι ακριβως φοβαμαι, λοιπον μολις βγω απο το σπιτι με πιανουν εντονα τα συμπτωματα ταχυκαρδια ζαλαδα ασταθεια υπερδιεγερση και ταυτοχρονα αδυναμια. Ολα αυτα με κανουν να νιωθω οτι κατι θα παθω, θα πεσω κατω, θα με πανε στο νοσοκομειο και ενας Θεος ξερει τι θα γινει εκει και τι θα μου δωσουν. Εν ολιγης τετοια σκεφτομαι και δεν αργει πολλες φορες να ερθει η κριση. / arsous μπραβο που μπορεις και το ελεγχεις τοσο καλα ωστε να μην χρειαζεσαι ηρεμηστικο. Αυτο αποδεικνυει οτι εισαι σε καλο δρομο και επισης οτι ειναι ελαφριας μορφης το προβλημα σου.

----------


## sadoctober

Κατ\'αρχην να σου πω, πως μόλις διάβασα πως πηγες για το φορεμα, χαμογέλασα και ειπα απο μεσα μου: ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΡΕ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙ!!

Πάντως στο μαγαζι με τα ρουχα δεν έπεσες κατω. Να ξερεις οτι στις κρισεις πανικου παρ\'οτι φοβομαστε οτι θα ξεραθουμε, συνηθως δεν ξεραινομαστε. Αλλά αντε σου λεω εγω. Πες οτι έπεσες. Και πες οτι σε πηγαν στο νοσοκομειο. Τι λες να σου δωσουν εκει?
Υδροκυάνειο? Δεν το φανταζομαι. Το πολύ πολυ κανα καρδιοτονωτικο ή κανα ηρεμιστικο. Η καποιο φάρμακο τελος παντων. Να σε ξεκανουν μια φορα αποκλείεται.
Οπότε?

Το γεγονος οτι οταν το σκεφτεσαι νηφάλια το βρίσκεις χαζο, νομίζω οτι ειναι πάρα πολύ θετικο!!

----------


## silveroula

Χαμογελασες ή γελασες?  :Smile:  γιατι για γελια ειναι να λες οτι πηγες και πηρες φορεμα λες και εκανες καποιον αθλο.

----------


## sadoctober

Xαμογέλασα φυσικά!

Γελάει όποιος δεν εχει παθει κρίση πανικού να δει τη γλυκα. Στην αρχη ειχα κ εγω πρόβλημα με το έταιρο μου ημισυ. Ενα βραδυ που ημουν σε κρίση τον ξυπνησα και του είπα: Φευγω, παω στη μαμα μου, θα παω απευθειας δουλεια και τα λέμε αυριο μεσημερι.
Ξέρεις τι μου είπε: Τι είναι αυτα που κάνεις, ρε παιδάκι μου?

Δεν μπορεσε κ ουτε θα μπορεσει να καταλάβει. 

Χαμογέλασα και χαρηκα για σενα.

Εγω πιστευω οτι μπορεις να γινεις καλα. Ξερω οτι το θελεις. Πρεπει ομως και να το πιστεψεις.
Εδω γινονται καλά ανθρωποι με πολυ σοβαροτερα προβληματα απο τα δικά μας.

ΜΗ ΜΑΣΑΣ ΡΕ. ΤΣΑΜΠΟΥΚΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ Ο Γ...ΜΕΝΟΣ Ο ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ.

Παρτο αλλιώς...

Θα του τη φέρεις μια, θα του τη φέρεις δυο, θα του τη φέρεις τρεις. Ποιος ειναι πιο δυνατος? Εσυ που ΖΕΙΣ με αυτόν και καθε φορα επιβιωνεις ή αυτος που ζει επειδη τον τροφοδοτείς εσυ?

----------


## silveroula

Συγνωμη που γραφω τοσο αργα αλλα ειναι ο πρωτος καιρος που χρησιμοποιω υπολογιστη. Μεχρι πριν λιγες μερες δεν ηξερα ουτε πως ανοιγει αυτο το πραμα  :Smile:

----------


## sadoctober

Μη ζητας συγγνωμη, καλή μου.
Θα μπορουσες να αργησεις να απαντησεις για χιλιους δυο λογους.
Ποιος θα σε παρεξηγησει?
Μη στεναχωριέσαι για κανέναν. Με την ησυχία σου, εδω είμαστε.
Και σημερα και αυριο..

----------


## silveroula

Πολυ θα ηθελα να το παρω αλλιως αλλα εχω γινει πολυ φοβιτσιαρα. Για να καταλαβεις πριν λιγο εφαγα ενα σαντουιτς με γυρο και με επιασε ενες φοβος οτι θα με πειραξει θα μου φερει δυσφορια θα αναιβουν τα τριγλυκεριδια και αλλες τετοιες ανοητες σκεψεις.

----------


## sadoctober

Για τη δυσφορία σοδίτσα.
Για τα τριγλυκερίδια εξετασούλα κ οταν δεις οτι είσαι οκ θα ξαναφας γυρο χωρις άγχος. Δεν ανεβαίνουν απο τη μια στιγμη στην άλλη καλε!

----------


## silveroula

Και φυσικα αμεσως ηρθε η ταχυκαρδια και οι αρρυθμιες  :Frown:  Καπως ετσι γινεται ολη την ημερα και δεν ηρεμω απο τα συμπτωματα.

----------


## sadoctober

Eδω σε θέλω καβουρα.
Αρρυθμια και ταχυκαρδια γιατι φοβασαι τις επιπτωσεις του γυρου.
Λυση για τις επιπτωσεις αυτες υπάρχει. Αρα δεν υπαρχει και λόγος φοβου.

Η ωρα πηγε 2. Ξαπλώσου να κοιμηθεις και μη δινεις σημασια στα συμπτωματα. Ειναι απο κεκτημενη ταχυτητα...  :Smile: 

Σε αφηνω,πάω νανι και τα λέμε αυριο!!

Καλα κουραγια και καλή δυναμη

----------


## silveroula

ΧΑχα  :Big Grin:  να κανω εξετασουλα αιματος και αν βρουνε κατι πανω απο τα ορια μετα να δεις φοβο  :Smile:

----------


## silveroula

Καλο βραδυ και καλο ξημερωμα.

----------


## Aeras

Έχω ως τώρα μικρή συμμετοχη στο forum. Για πρώτη φορα θα πω και εγώ. Έχω τα ιδια προβλήματα, δεν μπορώ να πάω σχεδόν πουθενά, δεν μπορω να πάω κάπου χωρίς αγοραφοβία και πανικό. 
Έχω πάει σε ψυχολόγο, και περισσότερο άσχημα έφευγα παρά έννιωθα καλύτερα.
Είναι πραγματικά μαρτύριο! Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.

----------


## sadoctober

Silveroula μου καλή,
καλημέρα!

Φυσικα και θα φοβηθείς αν εχεις κατι πανω απο το όριο. Αλλά τι θα γίνει? Θα ακολουθήσεις το τι θα σου πει ο γιατρος και θα γίνεις μια χαρα. Αυτό μπορείς να το κανεις

John11, εχεις δικιο. Κι εγώ οταν ακουγα για κρίσεις πανικού (η μαμα μου παθαίνει συχνα) σκεφτόμουν οτι ο άλλος χαιδεύεται και \'\'δουλεια δεν έχουμε να κανουμε...\'\'

Aeras, επειδη το άγχος και οι πανικοι είναι πλέον καθημερινο φαινόμενο και όλο και περισσότεροι άνθρωποι \'\'τρωνε τη σφαλιάρα\'\' θα σου πω το εξης. Λιγο μηνες μετα απο μενα, αρρωστησε και μια γειτόνισσα. Εκείνη είδε τον ιδιο ψυχίατρο μ\'εμενα κ την εστειλε για ψυχοθεραπεία. Πηγε σε έναν παλαβο και με το καλημερα σας την πλακωσε στα φάρμακα την κοπελα. Ξεκινησε να κανει μαζί του ψυχοθεραπεια κ την προβληματισε περισσοτερο ο μαπας.
Πιστεύω οτι σε ολες τις δουλειές, ετσι κ σ\'άυτη ειναι ανθρωποι που το έχουν και ανθρωποι που δεν..
Επίσης, ο καθενας εχει τη δικη του μεθοδο. 
Εγω ήμουν τυχερη, η δικη μου η ψυχολόγος είναι πολύ ενταξει.
Και το έχει και η μεθοδος της μου ταιριάζει. Είναι και καλό κορίτσι. Γλυκο, με χιούμορ, δε με καταπιέζει. Θα την σύστηνα ανεπιφύλακτα, αλλά δυστυχώς είμαστε στην επαρχία...
Είναι απιστευτο το αίσθημα της ελευθερίας που νιώθω μεσα σ\'εκεινο το γραφείο.
Δοκίμασε αν θες και αλλού, καποιον θα βρεις να σου ταιριάζει, είμαι σίγουρη.

----------


## IASWN

Καπως ετσι συμβαινει και με εμενα....Πηγα σημερα σινεμα, αλλα \"την εκανα\" στην μεση του εργου, με αισθημα φυγης, οχι οπως πριν 10 μηνες που δεν μπορουσα ουτε σε τραπεζα να παω, αλλα ειπα \"δε γουσταρω, φευγω\". Εχω συνειδητοποιησει το προβλημα απο που προερχεται, μεσα απο την ψυχοθεραπεια. Αλλα ωρες-ωρες ρε παιδι μου, με \"χαλαει\". Αγχος, χωρις λογο, χαλαει η διαθεση, και αυτη χωρις λογο, και πρεπει να κατσω να σκεφθω, οτι \"αυτα ειναι σκεψεις, και αυτες τις σκεψεις δεν πρπει να τις ακουω\".
Φαρμακα? Οχι, το xanax τωρα και 1 χρονο που ειμαι ετσι το πηρα 3-4 φορες. Ομως το effexor, το περνω ακομη, αν και απο 300mg κατεβηκα στα 75, και λεω απο μεθαυριο να το κατεβασω στα 37,5....(αν ακουσετε η διαβασετε σχετικα με συμπτωματα στερησης, σας διαβεβαιω, οταν κατεβαζετε την δοση σταδιακα δεν εχετε καμμια παρενεργεια.).
Σιγουρα τα προβληματα της ζωης, μας εχουν επηρεασει. Μεγαλη βοηθεια πηρα παο βιβλια, διαβαζοντας για το θεμα \"αγχος-κρισεις πανικου- καταθλιψη\" Οταν κανεις καταλαβαινει απο που προερχεται το προβλημα του, εχει ενα οπλο να το πολεμισει. Καλοι οι γιατροι και οι ψυχολογοι, αλλα η αυτογνωσια ειναι μεγαλυτερη βοηθεια.

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by silveroula_
> Γεια σας παιδια.Η δικια μου ιστορια φοβιων και κρισεων πανικου υπαρχει εδω και 13 χρονια. Δεν ξερω αν υπαρχουν κι αλλα ατομα εδω μεσα που να το ζουνε αυτο τοσα χρονια. Ειναι πολυ δυσκολη κατασταση. Οι φοβιες μου ειναι πολλες και στερουμαι τα παντα. Ολα αυτα τα χρονια ειμαι με φαρμακευτικη αγωγη αλλα ποτε δεν ελευθερωθηκα απο τα συμπτωματα. Δεν ξερω ποσο ακομα θα αντεχω να ζω ετσι. Εχω απελπιστει.


και εγώ έτσι είμαι και εγώ έχω απελπιστεί... :Frown:

----------


## arsus

IASWN σωστα τα λες και εγω πλεον σε τετοια φαση ειμαι,προσπαθω,οχι χαναχ οχι ηρεμιστηκα οχι χαπια,κανω οτι μπορω,απλως πρπρει να το βγαλω απο το μυαλο μου.Τωρα που ειναι νωρις να μη γινει συνηθεια,απο βδομασδφα εχω κ εγω ραντεβου με ψυχολογο-ψυχοθεραπευτη μετα απο ενα χρονο καιρος να παω,οσο υπερηφανεια και πεισμα να εχω μαλλον πρεπει να ακουσω και καποιον.Το βλεπω σαν εμπειρια και ειμαι περιεργος,πως μπορω να γυρισω τη σκεψη μου εκει που την αφησα,τοσα πραματα εχω να κανω δ εμπορω να ζω με αυτη τη μαλακια στο κεφαλι.Τι παπαρια και αυτο να εχω ενεργοποιησει τοσο αγχος στα καλα καθουμενα,ρε γαμωτο ειμαι καλά τα ξεκαθαρισα ολα,μπορω να πω εκανα αλλαγη τροεμρη σενα χρονο αλλα ακομη εχω δρομο,τα βιβλια κανουνε φοβερη δουλεια,αν δε μπορεις να σκεφτεις,διαβασε ενα απο αυτα και ισως σου ταρακουνισει το μυαλο.Ενας βελονιστης μου εδωσε ενα βιβλιο λεγεται ΨΕΥΔΑΙΣΘΗΣΕΙΣ-ΣΚΕΨΗ-ΥΠΟΣΕΙΝΗΔΗΤΟ το ειχα διαβασει και μπορω να πω μου βαλε ΓΥΑΛΙΑ λιγο μεγακλο βιβλιο αλλα το τελιωσα στις παραλιες που πηγαινα.Πιστευω με ΨΥΧΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ-ΔΙΑΒΑΣΜΑΙΥΓΙΕΙΝΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΖΩΗΣ μπορουμε να κανουμε τερατα βηματα μπροστα.Το ειχε μια φιλη και της κρατησε 1,5 χρονο τουλαχιστον κ μου λεει προχτες,θυμαμε οτι ητανε μια φρικη σε καταλαβαινω αλλα δε μπορω να το φερω σαν εικονα τομ εχω ξεχασει τελει\\ως.Αλλα η κοπελα τραβηξε γερο λουκι και θυμαμαι ποτε δεν ελεγε ΟΧΙ ποτε ΔΕΝ ΕΦΕΥΓΕ ποτε ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΠΙΣΩ,θελει τσαγανο,τσαμπουκα και αυτοσυγκεντρωση....στη τελικη ασν το φιλοσοφησεις.....ΑΠΛΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ.

----------


## John11

> _Originally posted by IASWN_
> Εχω συνειδητοποιησει το προβλημα απο που προερχεται, μεσα απο την ψυχοθεραπεια. 
> 
> Οταν κανεις καταλαβαινει απο που προερχεται το προβλημα του, εχει ενα οπλο να το πολεμισει. Καλοι οι γιατροι και οι ψυχολογοι, αλλα η αυτογνωσια ειναι μεγαλυτερη βοηθεια.


Γειά Ιάσωνα. Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι μικρό ποσοστό ατόμων συνειδητοποιεί από που προέρχεται το πρόβλημα. Αφού λοιπόν το ανέφερες, μπορείς να δώσεις τη δική σου εικόνα για την πηγή του προβλήματος; Προσωπικά βλέπω ότι οφείλεται σε λάθος συμπεριφορά (λόγω μη γνώσης ή και επίτηδες) από τους άλλους. Συμφωνείς; Τι έχεις καταλάβει εσύ;
.

----------


## STAVROS1983

TO INDERAL ΠΟΥ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΡΔΙΑΚΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ..

ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕ ΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΕΥΓΕΙΣ ΤΙΣ ΒΕΝΖΟΔΙΑΖΕΠΙΝΕΣ...


ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΓΕΝΙΚΕΥΜΕΝΗ ΑΓΧΩΔΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΣΥΝΟΔΟ ΥΠΟΧΟΝΔΡΙΑΣΗ.ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ.ΚΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΕΣ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ,ΟΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΕΜΕΤΟ...ΠΑΝΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ...

ΕΙΜΑΙ 27 ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΤΑΔΙΑ....

ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΝΟΜΙΖΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΧΑ AIDS ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΜΕΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ...ΜΕΤΑ,ΛΟΓΩ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΙ Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΙΑΣ ΦΙΛΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΟΛΥΜΟΡΦΟ ΓΛΟΙΟΒΛΑΣΤΩΜΑ,ΝΟΜΙΖΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΟΓΚΟ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΥ....ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΣΤΑΔΙΟ \'\'ΤΗΣ ΣΚΛΗΡΥΝΣΗΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΠΛΑΚΑΣ\'\'!

ΥΣΤΕΡΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΨΑΧΝΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΟΡΧΕΙΣ.ΝΟΜΙΖΑ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΓΟΝΙΜΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΨΗΛΑΦΩ..ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ????

ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΟΥΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΛΓΟΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΟ ΟΡΧΙ (ΟΡΧΕΟΔΥΝΙΑ) ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 16 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΩ ΜΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΧΑΡΑΚΑ.Ο ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΟΡΧΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΟΤΕΡΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΔΕΞΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΑΥΤΟ.ΕΙΧΑ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΜΗΚΟΣ(ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΑΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΓΟΝΙΜΟΣ..!!!) KAI ΠΡΟΕΒΗ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΕΞΑΙΤΙΑΣ ΜΙΑ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΙΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΞΕΦΡΑΣΕ Η ΠΡΩΗΝ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΟΥΣΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ....
ΕΚΤΟΤΕ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΘΗΚΕ ΠΟΝΟΣ Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΡΧΙΣΕ ΕΛΑΦΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΚΟΡΥΦΩΘΗΚΕ ΣΕ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ.ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 2 ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΝΟΣ ΧΑΜΗΛΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΕΣΗ.Ο ΠΟΝΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΕΣΗ(ΠΟΛΥ ΧΑΜΗΛΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΕΣΗ) ΥΠΟΧΩΡΗΣΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 3 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΑΝΑΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΤΗΚΕ.

ΟΠΩΣ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ,ΕΓΚΑΤΕΣΤΗΣΑ ΣΩΜΑΤΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΠΟΝΟΥ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΟΡΧΙ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 16 ΜΗΝΕΣ....


ΑΛΛΑ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΣΩ ΡΕ ΜΑΓΚΕΣ!!!!!

ΚΑΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΓΝΩΣΤΙΚΗ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ?? ????

ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ
5 ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΥ,ΜΙΑ ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΑΓΓΕΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ:ΑΙΜΑΤΟΛΟΓΙΚΕΣ,
7 TRIPLEX ΟΡΧΕΩΝ,
ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΟΙΛΙΑΣ,
ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΛΕΚΑΝΗΣ-ΙΣΧΙΩΝ,
ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΟΣΦΥΙΚΗΣ ΜΟΙΡΑΣ,
ΔΙΟΡΘΙΚΟ ΥΠΕΡΗΧΟ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΗ,
ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ ΣΠΕΡΜΑΤΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΧΛΑΜΥΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΥΡΕΟΠΛΑΣΜΑ,
ΣΠΕΡΜΟΔΙΑΓΡΑΜΜΑ.(ΣΠΕΡΜΟΔΙΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΑΡΙΣΤΟ ΜΕ 198.000.000 ΣΠΕΡΜΑΤΟΖΩΑΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΙΣΤΗ ΚΙΝΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΡΦΟΛΟΓΙΑ-ΑΡΑ ΠΕΙΣΤΗΚΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΓΟΝΙΜΟΣ)...BΡΕΘΗΚΕ ΜΙΑ ΥΠΟΚΛΙΝΙΚΗ ΚΙΡΣΟΚΗΛΗ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΑ Η ΟΠΟΙΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΑΙΤΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΝΟΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΟΥΡΟΛΟΓΟΙ.ΑΠΛΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΤΥΧΑΙΟ ΕΥΡΗΜΑ.ΔΕΝ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΝΑ ΑΙΤΙΟΛΟΓΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΠΟΝΟ Η ΚΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΡΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΟΝΙΖΩ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΧΕΙΡΙΣΜΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΟΝΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΡΧΙ ΜΟΥ.(ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΠΡΟΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΑΠΟ 4ΕΤΙΑΣ ΓΕΝΙΚΕΥΜΕΝΗ ΑΓΧΩΔΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΟΧΟΝΔΡΙΑΣΗ).


ΣΥΣΤΗΝΩ EFFEXOR-DEPREVIX (225-300MG) KAI REMERON(15-30 KATA THN KATAKΛΙΣΗ).

ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΚΑΙ NEURONTIN ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΟΝΟ.

ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ....

ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ...

ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΗ....ΚΛΕΦΤΕΣ ΟΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ....:

----------


## arsus

Λιγο υπερβολικα αυτα που εκανες και μοιαζουνε με αρωστοφοβια παρα με κρισεις αγχους κτλ,και εγω εχω κανει ιατρικο ραλλυ αλλα οχι σε τετοια μορφη,2-3 εξετασεις μπορει να σου δειξουνε και 2 μαγνητικες ειναι αρκετες μεσης κ αυχενα/κεφαλι,τοσο ιατρικο πανικο γιατι? ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ... μαλλον πρπει να πας και βασικα επρεπε να ξεκινησες απο εκει για να αόφυγεις ολο αυτο το χαος.Εισαι πολυ νεος ρε συ για να υποστεις τετοιες εξετασεις,χαλαρωσε.Απο κει και περα καλα κανεις και παιρνεις χαπια εφοσον εχεις οντως προβλημα οπως το λες αλλα παλι ενα ψυχοθεραπευτη τον θελεις.Οσο για κλεφτες,ολα τα επαγγελαμτα τσιμπανε,αυτοι προσπαθουνε να σου αλλαξουνε τη σκεψη κ ο ψυχιατρος με το καλημερα...παρε χαπια!Για να παω σε ψυχιατρο πρπει να εχω παραδωσει ψυχη και σωμα κ να ειμαι στον απολυτο πατο.....και αυτο δ επροκειται να γινει.Μην αρνεισαι και μην αμφιβαλλεις σε τιποτα,ουτε τον εαυτο μας δε γνωριζουμε καλα.Νασ εαισιοδοξος και αλλαξε τροπο ζωης.Αυτα πρπει να στα πει και καποιος παντως ΟΧΙ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟΣ και η μαγνητικη.Και εγω μπηκα στο τρυπακι ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗ-ΚΑΡΚΙΝΙΚΟΙ ΔΕΙΚΤΕΣ-ΕΗΤΖ-ΥΠΑΤΙΤΗΔΕΣ ΚΤΛ,κοινως γαμηθηκα ψυχολογικα εφοσον εψαχνα με το ζορι κατι κ δε παρεδεχομουνα οτι ειναι ψυχολογικο...στο τελος με γαμησε και ιδου.Ποτε δεν ειναι αργα.

----------


## silveroula

Τα περισσοτερα απο τα φαρμακα που εχω δει να αναφερετε σε αυτο το φορουμ τα εχω παρει κατα καιρους ολα αυτα τα χρονια που βιωνω αυτην την κατασταση. Ποτε ομως δεν ενιωσα πραγματικα καλα, απλα μεγαλωνανε τα χρονικα διαστηματα μεταξυ των κρισεων πανικων αλλα μετα απο καποια στιγμη γυρνουσα παλι πισω στην αρχη. Οταν ακουω τους γυρω μου να μου λενε ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΥ, νευριαζω. Μπορει να εχουνε δικιο και να χρειζεται μεγαλυτερη προσπαθεια απο μερος μου αλλα εχω κουραστει παρα πολυ τοσα χρονια να παλευω με τον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο που νιωθω οτι πραγματικα δεν εχω αλλο αποθεμα υπομονης και δυναμης. Βρεθηκα με ενα βαρος που δεν ηταν για τις δικες μου πλατες. Οσα φαρμακα και να παρω δε θα αλλαξει τιποτα αφου οπως λενε δεν προσπαθω πολυ.

----------


## STAVROS1983

ΟΙ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΟΥΝ SILVEROULA.ΕΤΣΙ ΑΠΛΑ.

ΕΜΕΝΑ Η ΚΡΙΣΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑΥΤΟΣΗΜΗ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΜΕΤΟ.

ΟΥΤΕ ΙΔΡΩΝΑ,ΟΥΤΕ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΛΙΠΟΘΥΜΗΣΩ,ΟΥΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ,ΟΥΤΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ...
ΑΠΛΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΝΑΓΟΥΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΕΜΕΤΟ...

ΠΑΚΕΤΟ.....ΦANTAΣOY ΤΩΡΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΦΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ \'\'ΧΘΕΣ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΕΜΕΤΟ\'\' ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΠΑΚΙ Η ΣΚΕΨΗ ΠΥΡΟΔΟΤΟΥΣΕ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΠΥΡΟΔΟΤΟΥΣΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΜΕΤΟ.

ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΕΜΕΤΟ,ΗΡΕΜΟΥΣΑ!!

ΑΥΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΒΕΝΛΑΦΑΞΙΝΗ ΕΦΥΓΑΝ.ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΥΓΓΝΩΜΩΝ ΣΤΟ DEPREVIX-EFFEXOR ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΕΣ ΟΝΟΜΑΣΙΕΣ ΕΧΕΙ...

ΑΛΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΧΩ ΘΕΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΟΝΟ Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΑΡΚΤΟΣ....

ΤΙ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ SILVEROULA???

----------


## Anta

Γεία σου είμαι η αντα και εδω και τρεις μήνες πέρνω φαρμάκα εσύ γεία μένα είσαι παράδειγμα γιατι παραλληγο να πάθω βαρειας μόρφης κατάθκηψη διότι είμαι μόνη και δεν έχω καποιον να με αγαπάει. να ξέρεις οτι η ελπίδα παντα παλευει οπως θα παλέψεις και εσυ η ζωή μας ειναι πολύτιμη τα λέμε

----------


## silveroula

Γεια σου Ανυα. Ολοι μονοι μας ειμαστε. Σιγουρα ομως υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που σε αγαπανε απλα ο καθενας εχει τον δικο του τροπο να δειχνει την αγαπη του και μερικες φορες ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να το καταλαβουμε. Καταθλιψη εχω περασει κι εγω τα πρωτα χρονια αλλα οπως βλεπειςε ζω  :Smile:  Ελπιζω να εχεις μιλησει με καποιο γιατρο. / Σταυρο εισαι τυχερος που εχεις ενα μονο ψυχοσωματικο συμπτωμα  :Smile:  και σου ευχομαι να το νικησεις συντομα.

----------


## Cassandra

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να άλλαζες φάρμακα; Συζήτα το με τον γιατρό σου αν δεν έχεις πρόοδο. Επίσης ψάξε για ομαδικές θεραπείες, στην Αθήνα έχει πολλά κ αρκετά χωρίς κόστος πχ συλλόγους.

----------


## silveroula

Κασανδρα αυτα τα 13 χρονια εχω αλλαξει 4 γξατρους και πολλα φαρμακα μεμονωμενα και σε συνδιασμους. Δυστυχως ομως δεν κανουν θαυματα  :Frown:

----------


## Aeras

> _Originally posted by silveroula_
> Οταν ακουω τους γυρω μου να μου λενε ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΥ, νευριαζω.


Και πολυ καλά κάνεις. Δεν εχω δει ως τώρα *ποτέ* και *κανένα* άτομο να υποφέρει απο κάτι και να μην θελει και να προσπαθεί να το αλλάξει. Aν κάποιος πει οτι δεν βλέπεις κάτι συγκεκριμένο ή δεν ακολουθείς σωστό δρομο, αυτό μπορώ να το καταλάβω. Αλλά η έκφραση \"δεν προσπαθείς\" στη γενικότητα της είναι βλακεία. 




> Σταυρο εισαι τυχερος που εχεις ενα μονο ψυχοσωματικο συμπτωμα  και σου ευχομαι να το νικησεις συντομα.


Ο άνθρωπος έγραψε ένα κατεβατό πράγματα που έχει περάσει. 
Δεν ειμαι σίγουρος, αλλα έχω την αίσθηση ότι θεωρείς το δικα σου πρόβλημα μεγάλο ενω των άλλων όχι. Έχω την αίσθηση ότι σκέφτεσαι μόνο με το συναίσθημα οταν πρόκεται για τα προβλήματά σου. Με μια κουβέντα που λεει κάποιος δεν σημαίνει ότι είπε τα πάντα. Μπορεί να υπάρχουν αρκετά αλλα πράγματα πισω από μια κουβέντα.
Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε με δύο τρόπους ταυτόχρονα και με τη λογική και με το συναίσθημα. Μπορεί το συναίσθημα να βγάζει το δικο μας πρόβλημα μεγάλο (γιατί ο φόβος ειναι συναίσθημα), αλλά θα πρέπει να έρχεται και η λογική και να βγάζει και αυτή το δικο της συμπέρασμα.

----------


## silveroula

Καλημερα καλη εβδομαδα. Αερα νομιζω οτι με κρινεις κι εσυ χωρις να ξερεις για μενα. Το \'προβλημα\' του παιδιου το εχω ζησει για μεγαλο διαστημα και ξερω πωσ ειναι. Απλα ειπα οτι ειναι \'τυχερος\' που εχει να παλεψει μονο με αυτο γιατι εγω μαζι με εκεινο παλευα ταυτοχπονα κι αλλα ψυχοσωματικα συμπτωματα. Δεν αμφισβητησα το οτι ειναι δυσκολο και ειδικα οταν το εχεις ζησει απο μεσα τοτε ξερεις καλυτερα απο τους υπολοιπους πως ειναι.

----------


## Aeras

> _Originally posted by silveroula_
> Το \'προβλημα\' του παιδιου το εχω ζησει για μεγαλο διαστημα και ξερω πωσ ειναι.


Μην διαβάσεις μονο το τελευταίο μήνυμα, δες και αυτό στην 5η σελιδα.

----------


## silveroula

Αερα διαβασα αυτα που εγραφε ο Σταυρος και στην 5 σελιδα. Αν τα ειχες διαβασει κι εσυ λιγο πιο προσεχτικα θα εβλεπες οτι το μοναδικο συμπτωμα που χαρακτιριζει τις κρισεις πανικου του ειναι η αναγουλα και ο εμετος. Το λεει ξεκαθαρα οτι δεν εχει αλλα συμπτωματα. Τα υπολοιπα που γραφει το παληκαρι δεν εχουν καμμια σχεση με κριση πανικου, ανηκουν σε αλλη κατηγορια για την οποια δεν μπορω να εκφερω γνωμη γιατι δεν την εχω βιωσει και μπορει να του πω κατι λαθος.

----------


## STAVROS1983

ΝΑΙ,ΕΓΩ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΙΝΩ...

ΑΛΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΕ ΧΡΟΝΙΟ ΠΟΝΟ.....

ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΑΚΕΤΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΣ SILVEROULAS ΑΛΛΑ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΦΟΒΑΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΕΞΩ...

ΟΛΑ ΣΚΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ.......

ΟΜΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΦΙΛΟ, ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΨΑ ΕΝΑ ΝΕΟ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΠΟΥ ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ....

http://ygeia.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=8&amp;ct=85&amp;articleID=8232&amp ;la=1

----------


## silveroula

Σταυρο καθε προβλημα εχει τις δυσκολιες του και τις ξερει πολυ καλα μοναχα εκεινος που το βιωνει.

----------


## silveroula

Καλησπερα. Αερα σημερα δεν ειδα να εστειλες κανενα μηνυμα \'να μου κανεις καποια παρατηρηση\' και μου ελλειψε αυτο  :Smile:  Πλακα κσνω. Αληθεια δεν σε ρωτησα αν κι εσυ εχεις εντονες και πολυ συχνες κρισεις πανικου. Παιρνεις φαρμακα, αν ναι, ποια; / Και γυρναω παλι σε μενα τωρα για να σας πω οτι πρεπει σημερα η το πολυ την Πεμπτη, να παω στην αγορα. Πως θα το κανω ομως αυτο \'\'το κατορθωμα\'\'?????????????????

----------


## STAVROS1983

ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΑΓΧΩΝΕΙ Η ΣΚΕΨΗ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΚΤΕΘΕΙΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΑΝ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΥΣΦΟΡΙΑ,ΖΑΛΗ,ΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ ΛΙΠΟΘΥΜΙΑΣ....

ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΡΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ.

----------


## silveroula

Καλησπερα και καλο μηνα σε ολους παιδια. Σταυρο ολα με πιανουν εξω. Χτες μολις απομακρυνθηκαμε απο τα ορια της γειτονιας, ενωσα αμεσως αβολα, ανεβηκαν οι παλμοι, ιδρωνα ασταματητα αν και ειχε δροσια και ηθελα να γυρισω στο σπιτι αλλσ δεν το ειπα. Μεσα στο αυτοκινητο δεν εβγαλα ουτε λεξη. Προσπαθουσα να παρακολουθησω τι λεγανε οι αλλοι αλλα ταυτοχρονα παρατηρουσα το πως ενιωθα. Οταν κατεβηκα απο το αυτοκινητο και κοιτουσα μια βιτρινα τοτε αρχισα να μιλαω. Μην φανταστεις καμια πολυλογια. Τελικα απο τις 7 που ειχα φυγει απο το σπιτι, γυρισα στις εντεκαμιση. Μεσα σε αυτες τις ωρες υπηρξαν στιγμες που με επιαναν διαφορα και ηθελα να τηλαμεταφερθω στο σπιτι.

----------


## STAVROS1983

ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΛΑ SILVEROULA!!!!

ΚΑΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ....!!!

ΠΟΣΟ ΕΤΩΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ???

----------


## sadoctober

Καλημέρα κ απο μένα.
Έχει δίκιο ο Σταυρος νομίζω. Ο φόβος της έκθεσης είναι ειναι που μας την κάνει τη δουλεια. Μην πάθω αυτό ή εκείνο μέσα στον κόσμο..
Και ποιος τον χ..ει τον κόσμο? Εμένα πλέον τον τελευταίο που με ενδιαφέρει είναι αυτό. Εγώ αντιθέτως σκεφτόμουν οτι αν με πιάσει πανικός στο αεροπλάνο, θα το πω και στο διπλανό μου.
-Τι κάνετε κύριε? Πως σας φαίνεται το νεο σερβις της Ολυμπιακής?
-Μια χαρά. Εσάς?
-Εμεις δεν είμαστε καλά. Εχουμε κρίση πανικού.
-Μα προσγειωνόμαστε σε ένα τέταρτο.
-Έταιρον εκάτερον.

(Σημειώστε οτι την τελευταια φορα που πέταξα, ΟΝΤΩΣ με επιασε κρίση πανικου και πηρα xanax, 20 λεπτα πριν την προσγείωση. Αφου με \'\'έπιασε\'\' αφου είχα πάρει τη βαλίτσα μου.ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ - Είμαι πολύ ηλίθια τελικα!! ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ)

Πάντως silveroula, έχεις μια τάση να επικεντρώνεις στα αρνητικά και όχι στα θετικά. Ήθελες να πας στο σπίτι. Κάποιες κακες στιγμες. Είχες όμως και κάποιες καλές. Αυτό πρέπει να βλέπεις για να παίρνεις κουράγιο για την απόμενη φορα!!!  :Wink:

----------


## silveroula

Καλημερα παιδια. Εχεις δικιο sadoctober οτι κολλαω στα αρνητικα. Δεν το κανω συνειδητα, συνηθως αυτα που μας μενουν πιο εντονα στο μυαλο ειναι τα ασχημα  :Frown:

----------


## STAVROS1983

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 2-3 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΕΧΩ ΑΝΤΙΛΗΦΘΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΣΑΒΒΒΑΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ ΚΟΠΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΕΡΝΟΜΑΙ...

ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ...

ΚΟΥΡΑΣΗ ΣΤΑ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΚΡΑ...

ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΟΡΘΟΣΤΑΣΙΑ,ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΛΑ...

ΙΣΩΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΧΩ ΧΩΡΙΣΕΙ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΖΕΙ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΗΜΕΡΕΣ..

ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΣΗΚΩΝΩ ΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ,ΤΑ ΣΕΡΝΩ!

ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ VALDOXAN(ΑΓΟΜΕΛΑΤΙΝΗ) ΜΕΙΩΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΑΔΙΑΚΑ ΤΟ EFFEXOR....

ΑΚΟΜΑ ΟΙ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟΠΟΙΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΕΙΤΕ...

http://www.shape.gr/news/154/ARTICLE/2450/2010-03-02.html[/b]

----------


## silveroula

Καλησπερα και καλο σαβ/κο να εχουμε παιδια. Σταυρο το valdoxan σε τι φαρμακευτικη κατηγορια ανηκει; Στο συνταγογραφησε καποιος γιατρος; Οσο για την υπερβολικη κουραση που νιωθεις αυτες τις ημερες μηπως οφειλετε απλα στο οτι σου βγαινει η κουραση της εβδομαδας;

----------


## Aeras

> _Originally posted by silveroula_
> Αερα σημερα δεν ειδα να εστειλες κανενα μηνυμα \'να μου κανεις καποια παρατηρηση\' και μου ελλειψε αυτο  Πλακα κσνω.


Λαζόπουλος:
Μ\' αρέσουν οι παρατηρήσεις, 
διορθώνομαι...
Προφανώς δεν είμαι υπέρ των παρατηρήσεων.

----------


## STAVROS1983

*ΟΧΙ ΡΕ ΣΥ.... ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ... ΕΝΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΞΥΠΝΑΩ ΛΙΩΜΑ.... ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΩΣ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ.... ΚΑΙ 100 ΩΡΕΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΡΕΒΒΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ... ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟ(VALDOXAN) ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ.ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ TCA,SSRI H SNRI. Ο ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΗΞΕΡΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΨΑΞΙΜΟ,ΤΟ ΒΡΗΚΕ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΣΥΡΤΑΡΙ ΤΟΥ!Τ0 2010 ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΗΣΕ ΣΕ ΕΜΑΣ. ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΕΓΩ,ΑΠΛΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΤΟΝ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟΠΟΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΙ. AYTΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ 2 ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ: 1)ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΖΕΙ ΤΑ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΑ ΣΕΡΟΤΟΝΙΝΗΣ!!!(ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ,ΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ???) 2)ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗΣ!!!ΤΟ ΚΟΒΕΙΣ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΕΙΣ ΑΠΟΤΟΜΑ!ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΒΕΝΛΑΦΑΞΙΝΗ..(EFFEXOR-DEPREVIX). EΠΙΣΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΖΕΙ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΒΑΡΟΣ,ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΕΞΟΥΑΛΙΚΗ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ.*


_Η αγομελατίνη είναι μελατονινεργικός αγωνιστής (των υποδοχέων MT1 και MT2) και ανταγωνιστής των υποδοχέων 5-HT2C. Μελέτες σύνδεσης δείχνουν ότι η αγομελατίνη δεν ασκεί καμιά επίδραση στην πρόσληψη των μονοαμινών και δεν έχει συγγένεια με τους α, β αδρενεργικούς, ισταμινεργικούς, χολινεργικούς, ντοπαμινεργικούς υποδοχείς και τους υποδοχείς βενζοδιαζεπίνης. Η αγομελατίνη συντονίζει εκ νέου τους κιρκάδιους ρυθμούς σε μοντέλα ζώων με αποδιοργάνωση των κιρκάδιων ρυθμών. Η αγομελατίνη αυξάνει την έκλυση νοραδρεναλίνης και ντοπαμίνης ειδικά στο μετωπιαίο φλοιό και δεν επηρεάζει τα εξωκυττάρια επίπεδα σεροτονίνης. μοντέλα με αποσυντονισμό του κιρκάδιου ρυθμού και σε μοντέλα που σχετίζονται με stress και άγχος. Το Valdoxan δε μεταβάλλει την εγρήγορση κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας και τη μνήμη σε υγιείς εθελοντές. Σε καταθλιπτικούς ασθενείς, η αγωγή με Valdoxan 25 mg αύξησε τον ύπνο βραδέος κύματος χωρίς μεταβολή της ποσότητας του ύπνου REM (Ταχεία Κίνηση Οφθαλμών) ή του λανθάνοντος χρόνου του ύπνου REM. Το Valdoxan 25 mg προκάλεσε επίσης προώθηση του χρόνου έναρξης του ύπνου και της ελάχιστης καρδιακής συχνότητας. Από την πρώτη εβδομάδα αγωγής, η επέλευση και η ποιότητα του ύπνου βελτιώθηκαν σημαντικά χωρίς αδεξιότητα κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας, όπως αξιολογείται από τους ασθενείς. Σε ειδική συγκριτική μελέτη για τη σεξουαλική δυσλειτουργία καταθλιπτικών ασθενών σε ύφεση, σημειώθηκε αριθμητική τάση (όχι στατιστικά σημαντική) προς μικρότερη εκδηλωθείσα σεξουαλική δυσλειτουργία με το Valdoxan απ’ ό,τι με τη βενλαφαξίνη ως προς τις βαθμολογίες σεξουαλικής διέγερσης ή οργασμού, με βάση την κλίμακα SEXFX (Sex Effects Scale). Η συγκεντρωτική ανάλυση μελετών, που χρησιμοποίησαν την κλίμακα ASEX (Arizona Sexual Experience Scale – Κλίμακα Σεξουαλικής Εμπειρίας Αριζόνα), έδειξε ότι το Valdoxan δε συνδέεται με σεξουαλική δυσλειτουργία. Σε υγιείς εθελοντές, το Valdoxan διατήρησε τη σεξουαλική λειτουργία, συγκριτικά με την παροξετίνη. Το Valdoxan ασκεί ουδέτερη δράση στο σωματικό βάρος, την καρδιακή συχνότητα και την αρτηριακή πίεση, σε κλινικές μελέτες. Σε μελέτη που σχεδιάστηκε για να αξιολογήσει τα συμπτώματα διακοπής με τη λίστα Σημεία και Συμπτώματα Διακοπής (DESS Discontinuation Emergent Signs and Symptoms), σε ασθενείς με κατάθλιψη σε ύφεση, το Valdoxan δεν προκάλεσε σύνδρομο εκ διακοπής μετά από αιφνίδια διακοπή!_

Η Ευρωπαϊκή έγκριση της ουσίας αγομελατίνη βασίζεται τόσο σε βραχυχρόνια όσο και σε μακροχρόνια αποτελέσματα ενός εξελιγμένου φαρμακολογικού ερευνητικού προγράμματος, με τη συμμετοχή πολλών ερευνητικών κέντρων και περίπου 6.000 ενήλικων ασθενών με κατάθλιψη.Πρόκειται για το πρώτο μελατονινεργικό αντικαταθλιπτικό για τη θεραπευτική αγωγή ενηλίκων ασθενών με μείζονα καταθλιπτικά επεισόδια και δρα ταυτόχρονα ως αγωνιστής των μελατονινεργικών υποδοχέων MT1 και MT2 και ως ανταγωνιστής των υποδοχέων 5-HT2C.Συνεπώς, συντονίζει εκ νέου τους κιρκάδιους ρυθμούς που είναι σοβαρά διαταραγμένοι στους καταθλιπτικούς ασθενείς. Η ισχυρή αντικαταθλιπτική αποτελεσματικότητα της αγομελατίνης, σε συνδυασμό με το καλό προφίλ ασφάλειας και ανοχής που διαθέτει, είναι αποτέλεσμα του μοναδικού του προφίλ υποδοχέων. Τα αποτελέσματα αποδεικνύουν την ανώτερη αποτελεσματικότητα της αγομελατίνης συγκριτικά με το placebo, τους εκλεκτικούς αναστολείς επαναπρόσληψης σεροτονίνης (SSRI) και τους αναστολείς επαναπρόσληψης νοραδρεναλίνης και σεροτονίνης (SNRI).

*http://ygeia.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=8&amp;ct=85&amp;articleID=8232&amp ;la=1*

----------


## silveroula

Πω πω Σταυρο πως εγραψες τοσο μεγαλο μηνυμα; Εγω στην καλυτερη περιπτωση θα εκανα μια μερα να το γραψω  :Big Grin:

----------


## silveroula

Δεν παω καθολου καλαααααααααααα. Σημερα με επιασε κριση πανικου επειδη ποναει η κοιλια μου, ειμαι στις δυσκολες μερες του μηνα και καθε φορα ποναω ομως με εναμιση ντεπον καθε 5-6 ωρες το παλευω το θεμα. Σημερα ομως που πηρα την καθιερομενη μου δοση στις 3 το μεσημερι, δεν σταματησε ο πονπς μεχρι και αυτην την στιγμη. Οσο εβλεπα οτι δεν παιρναει αρχισα να αγχονωμαι και να με πιανει ο φοβος και φυσικα δεν αργησε να ερθει η κριση πανικου. Ο συνδυασμος πονου και κρισης πανικου ηταν πολυ δυσκολη φαση. Με μισο centrac υποχωρησε η κριση πανικου αλλα η κοιλια μου συνεχιζει να ποναει. Στις 8 θα παρω παλι ντεπον και σκεφτομαι τι θα κανω αν δεν σταματησει ο πονος. Απο τοτε που ξεκινησε το προβλημα με τις φοβιες δεν εχω καθολου αντοχη στον πονο. Συμβαινει σε εσας αυτο;

----------


## silveroula

Καθε μερα η ιδια κατασταση. Ταχυκαρδια, αρρυθμια, αισθημα μετεωρισμου, ασταματητ η εφιδρωση και θλιψη θλιψη θλιψη  :Frown:  Δεν αντεχω να ζω ετσι. Μου λειπουν ολα αυτα τα απλα καθημερινα πραγματακια που βλεπω να κανουν οι γυρω μου. ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΩ ΞΑΝΑ. Χρονια τωρα νιωθω οτι ειμαι ζωντανη μεσα σ\'ενα φερετρο και βλεπω τους αλλους απο εκει μεσα. Δεν την παλευωωωωωωωωω.......

----------


## silveroula

Υπαρχει καποιος να μου λυση την απορια για το που πανε τα φαρμακα που παιρνω καθε μερα; Ολη την ημερα νιωθω πολυ ασχημα. Υπαρχουν στιγμες που θελω να μιλησω με καποια-ο φιλη-ο και συνειδητοποιω οτι δεν εχω πλεον κανεναν. Εγω που ημουν η ψυχη της παρεας, τωρα ειμαι πια μονη. Κι ολα αυτα εξαιτιας αυτου του προβληματος. Μου εχει στερησει τα παντα στην ζωη, βασικα μου στερει την ιδια την ζωη. Δεν ξερω για ποιον λογο συνεχιζω να υπαρχω.

----------


## silveroula

Δεν αντεχω αυτην την κατασταση. Ολη την ημερα εχω εσωτερικο ζορι. Πριν λιγο εγινα παλι μουσκεμα στον ιδρωτα. Υπαρχει καποιος αλλος που να καθεται και να ιδρωνει υπερβολικα η καποιος που μπορει να μου εξηγησει γιατι το παθαινω αυτο; Φοβαμαι τα παντα. Δεν μπορω να ζω αλλο ετσι, δεν αντεχω.

----------


## silveroula

Δεν μ\'ενδιαφερει τιποτα γιατι δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα. Η ψυχη μου ειναι μαυρη. Εχω αγγιξει τα ορια μου. Δεν θελω ουτε να προσπαθησω αλλο ουτε εχω αλλο κουραγιο. ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΑ.

----------


## alexandergreek

Ti θελεις να πεις οτι \"τελειωσες\";

Δεν πιστεύω να θέλεις να τερματίσεις τη ζωή σου;

Που ξέρεις - έστω κι απο περιέργεια- πόσα καλά και πόσες χαρές σου επιφυλάσσει το μέλλον;

----------


## silveroula

Καλησπερα και καλη εβδομαδα. Αλεξανδρε δεν σου κρυβω οτι θα προτιμουσα να μην υπηρχα γιατι ουσιαστικα δεν ζω, αλλα δε θα ηθελα να φτασω στο σημειο να χασω τελειως τον ελεγχο του μυαλου και να τερματισω την ζωη μου. Ξερω οτι ειναι μεγαλη αμαρτια. Πες μου ομως δεν ειναι κριμα και αδικο να περναω αυτο το μαρτυριο???????????????????? Εχω να νιωσω και να ζησω φυσιολογικα πανω απο 13 χρονια. Αν εχεις νιωσει εστω και μια φορα κριση πανικου τοτε μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο πολυ υποφερω εχωντας ζησει χιλιαδες τετοιες στιγμες ολα αυτα τα χρονια.

----------


## dora-agxos

σιλβερουλα δεν εισαι η μονη που νιωθεις ετσι..ειμαστε κ εμεις εδω! :Smile: 
13 χρονια δεν εχεις νιωσει μια καλυτερευση?εισαι δηλαδη στο ιδιο επιπεδο,το αρχικο?

----------


## silveroula

Γεια σου Ντορα. Υπηρξαν περιοδοι που ηταν πιο αραιες οι κρισεις πανικου αλλα δεν υπηρξαν περιοδοι που να νιωσω απελευθερομενη απο τα συμπτωματα και να μπορω εστω να παω για εναν καφε και να καθησω χαλαρα στην καρεκλα χωρις να νιωσω μια ζαλαδα, μια ταχυκαρδια, μια ταση φυγης κ.α. Κοιτω τους ανθρωπους γυρω μου και προσπαθω να καταλαβω που εχω κανει τοσο μεγαλο λαθος και δεν μπορω να κανω τα απλα πραγματα που κανουν αυτοι.

----------


## dora-agxos

εγω σαν ομοιοπαθης θα σου πω οτι φταινε τα κολλημενα κεφαλακια μας!
δεν ξερω..ισως το αντιμετωπιζουμε με λαθος τροπο?μηπως ειναι μια κατασταση που ριζωνει μεσα μας?
εγω για 2 χρονια ημουν \"καθαρη\"..τωρα καπου πιεστηκα..παλι τα ιδια!
δεν ξερω πραγματικα..παντως μην το βαζεις κατω..
ολοι κουβαλανε το δικο τους σταυρο..

----------


## silveroula

Δεν ξερω τι να πω Ντορα, εμεις κανουμε κατι λαθος η το προβλημα δεν λυνεται σε ολους λογο καποιον αλλων παραγοντων  :Frown:

----------


## dora-agxos

ακομα κ τωρα που σου γραφω,τα χερια μου ειναι μουσκεμα κ τρεμουν!η αναπνοη μου ειναι λες κ ανεβηκα 10 οροφους!

αυτο που ειπες μετα το διαζευκτικο (η),αυτο ειναι!οο ναι!

κουραγιο και αυτοελεγχο!!

----------


## selas-selas

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> ακομα κ τωρα που σου γραφω,τα χερια μου ειναι μουσκεμα κ τρεμουν!η αναπνοη μου ειναι λες κ ανεβηκα 10 οροφους!
> 
> αυτο που ειπες μετα το διαζευκτικο (η),αυτο ειναι!οο ναι!
> 
> κουραγιο και αυτοελεγχο!!


 σε θαυμαζω που μαχεσαι με τοση σθεναροτητα απεναντι στην \"αδυναμια\" του εαυτου σου..

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by selas-selas_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> ακομα κ τωρα που σου γραφω,τα χερια μου ειναι μουσκεμα κ τρεμουν!η αναπνοη μου ειναι λες κ ανεβηκα 10 οροφους!
> 
> αυτο που ειπες μετα το διαζευκτικο (η),αυτο ειναι!οο ναι!
> ...


με νικαει δυστυχως!
σημασια ομως εχει η μαχη!
την οποια να σου πω την αληθεια την εχω σκυλοβαρεθει!
 :Smile: αλλα συνεχιζω να χαμογελαω..

----------


## selas-selas

βαριεμαι τις παραθεσεις... και ετσι να ειναι, που λες οτι σε νικαει, δεν πρεπει να το σκεφτεσαι.. η ζωη ειναι καθημερινος αγωνας.. πιστευε στον εαυτο σου...

----------


## claire

δώρα, όταν σε πιάνει κρίση τι κάνεις? εννοώ όταν αρχίζεις να νιώθεις κάπως \"άβολα\" πως το χειρίζεσαι εκείνη τη στιγμή?

----------


## selas-selas

> _Originally posted by claire_
> δώρα, όταν σε πιάνει κρίση τι κάνεις? εννοώ όταν αρχίζεις να νιώθεις κάπως \"άβολα\" πως το χειρίζεσαι εκείνη τη στιγμή?


ακουσα το γιατρο μου να λεει οτι πρεπει να μπαινεις στην ντουζιερα για ντους.. :Smile:

----------


## claire

κι αν δεν έχεις πρόχειρη ντουζιέρα? :P

----------


## selas-selas

> _Originally posted by claire_
> κι αν δεν έχεις πρόχειρη ντουζιέρα? :P


 ριξτο στο χορο.. :Embarrassment: 

χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## claire

μωρέ εγώ αν ζαλιστώ, τρώω ένα μπισκότο και συνέρχομαι. τη δώρα ρώτησα πως το αντιμετωπίζει.

----------


## selas-selas

γαριδακια τρως? εμενα μαρεσουν τα δρακουλινια
χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## claire

oxi, ta garidakia kai loipa synafh mou vrwmane podarila :$

----------


## selas-selas

> _Originally posted by claire_
> oxi, ta garidakia kai loipa synafh mou vrwmane podarila :$


αααχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα ααα, α,α, α,χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαααα

----------


## wakeup

σιλβερουλα ολο αυτο το παθαινεις λογω κοινωνικης φοβιας??...απο που προερχονται η κρισεις πανικου...

----------


## silveroula

wakeup απ\'οτι εχω καταλαβει εχω γενικευμενη φοβια και επειδη ειμαι διαρκως μεσα στον φοβο εχει ως αποτελεσμα να εχω συνεχως ψυχοσωματικα συμπτωματα και κρισεις πανικου. Δεν ξερω πως αλλιως να το περιγραψω. Φοβαμαι οτιδηποτε κι αν νιωσω, ακομα και τα πιο γελοια πραγματα που μπορεις να σκεφτεις.

----------


## SpiralStaircase

Είναι δύσκολο πράγμα οι φοβίες και το γενικευμένο άγχος.
Και εγώ σήμερα έκανα την πρώτη μου επίσκεψη στον ψυχιάτρο, με διάγνωση βαριά αγχώδη διαταραχή. Μου έγραψε να πάρω Deprevix και distanevrin.

----------


## wakeup

σπιραλ μου μπορεις να μου πεις λιγο τι περνας?εννοω τα συμπτωματα...γτ και εγω νιωθω οτι περναω βαρυ αγχος...εχει μερες που σκεφτομαι μονο οτι βγαινω απο το σπιτι και με πιανει πανικος...
σιλβερουλα ειδα σε καποιο αλλο ποστ οτι περνας αυτο το πραγμα 13 χρονια?1ο μπραυο που αντεχεις και σου στελνω τα φιλια μου και 2ο πως το αντιμετωπιζεις ολο αυτο?εγω αρχιζω να τρλενομαι...βλεπω τους αλλους ηρεμους να προχωρανε και ολα καλα...και με ονειρα και εγω στασιμη...παντα στην ιδια θεση...στο δωματιο να ψαχνω τα γιατι...γιατιιι γμτ αυτο...οτιδηποτε αλλο εχτος αυτο!!!

----------


## SpiralStaircase

Και εγώ βαρύ άγχος έχω φίλη wakeup. Αγχώνομαι πολύ με το παραμικρό και παρουσιάζονται και τα διάφορα ψυχωσωματικά (ταχυκαρδίες, εκτακτες, ιδρώματα κτλπ), όπου και αν πηγαίνω το κουβαλάω μαζί μου. Και φυσικά αντοχή στα ερεθίσματα που προκαλούν άγχος μηδέν. Και στον ψυχίατρο που πήγα είχα άγχος (αν και λιγότερο από όσο περίμενα και μου έκανε εντύπωση κιόλας :P ).

----------


## wakeup

εγω σημερα εχω την 2η μου συναντηση...δεν εχω αγχος που παω εκει:P...την ελπιδα μου εχω χσει τελευταια...για ενα πραγμα που ημουν περηφανη ειναι οτι παντα ελπιζα οτι αυτο θα αλλαξει...τςρα σκετη απογνωση...και καλοι φιλοι...σφηνακια ολων των ιδων:P

----------


## SpiralStaircase

Όλα καλά θα πάνε θα το δεις, απλα χρειάζεται υπομονή και να μην απελπίζεσαι. Ξέρω ότι αυτό είναι πιο εύκολο να το λεει κανείς παρά να το κάνει, αλλα μια παρέα είμαστε εδώ και θα το παλέψουμε.

Σου έδωσε κάποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή ο ψυχίατρος?

----------


## wakeup

οχι μου ειπε οτι δεν χρειαζεσε φαρμακα...σημερα που θα με γνωρισει ομως καλυτερα θα το δουμε κι αυτο:P:P

----------


## silveroula

Γεια σας παιδια. Υπαρχει τελικα και καποιος που να ζει πολλα χρονια με το προβλημα της αγχωδους διαταραχης και των κρισεων πανικου η εχω τα πρωτεια;

----------


## SpiralStaircase

Εγώ εγώ, άσχετα αν το κατάλαβα στα 32 μου, και φυσικά μόλις το κατάλαβα η ένταση του αγχους πολλαπλασιάστηκε  :Smile:

----------


## silveroula

Γιατι σου πηρε καιρο να το καταλαβεις; Μηπως απλα δεν ηθελες να το παραδεχτεις;

----------


## silveroula

Θα σε καληνυχτισω τωρα γιατι αρχισαν να κλεινουν τα ματακια μου. Θα χαρω να τα πουμε αυριο αν μπορεσεις. Να εχεις ενα ομορφο ξημερωμα.

----------


## SpiralStaircase

Καλημέρα.  :Smile: 

Είμουν από πάντα πολύ αγχώδεις που λες, αγχωνόμουν για κάτι αλλά μετα το ξεχναγα, δεν του έδινα σημασία, οπότε με άφηνε και αυτό, μέχρι την επόμενη φορά που θα ξαναγινόταν. Βέβαια οι αντοχές μου στις αγχώδεις καταστάσεις ήταν πολύ μειωμένες. Από την στιγμή όμως που πήρα χαμπάρι ότι κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά και άρχισα να το καταλαβαίνω και να το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια, άρχισε η κάτω βόλτα.  :Smile:

----------


## silveroula

Γεια σου σπιραλ...... Απο την στιγμη που το πηρες χαμπαρι πηγες σε γιατρο;

----------


## olgitsa

Geia, nai einai poli diskolo kai se katalaveno kai egw edw kai poli kairo niw8o auto to apaisio sinais8ima kai pernw kai farmaka. Vges ekso kai koitakse ton ourano kai 8a deis oti 8a niwseis kalitera  :Smile:  kratisoy kai nikise tous fovous sou kai des mesa va8ia stin psixh sou kai 8a deis poso dinati eisai ola mporoume na ta kseperasoume me ipomoni kai dinami. Exw ma8ei edw kai toso kairo na to antimetopizw pleon san mia sinei8eia ,moy simvainei kai to agnow. Ola 8a panw kala exe pisth...  :Wink:

----------


## SpiralStaircase

Βασικά μου πήρε ένα χρόνο περίπου να το αποφασίσω και να πάω σε γιατρό. Όλο το ανέβαλα , και όλο έλεγα θα πάω. 
Ε δεν άντεξα άλλο, πήγα και ελπίζω για το καλύτερο.  :Smile:

----------


## silveroula

Στο ευχομαι ολοψυχα να ξεμπερδεψεις γρηγορα απο αυτο το βασσανο.

----------


## silveroula

Ολγακι σ\'ευχαριστω για τα θετικα σου λογια. Το θεμα δεν ειναι οτι δε θελω αλλα δεν εχω αλλες αντοχες. Μ\'εχει καταβαλει ψυχικα και σωματικα αυτο το προβλημα. Αισθανομαι πανω απο 100 χρονων. Δεν ξερω τι με κραταει και συνεχιζω ακομα να ζω. Ισως βαθεια μεσα μου να υπαρχει μια σπιθα ελπιδας οτι ολο αυτο ειναι ενας εφιαλτης και ξαφνικα θα ξυπνησω και θα ειμαι παλι η κοπελα με το χαμογελο, την χαρα, την αισιοδοξια και αυτη που δεν καθοταν ουτε δεμενη μεσα στο σπιτι.

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by silveroula_
> Ολγακι σ\'ευχαριστω για τα θετικα σου λογια. Το θεμα δεν ειναι οτι δε θελω αλλα δεν εχω αλλες αντοχες. Μ\'εχει καταβαλει ψυχικα και σωματικα αυτο το προβλημα. Αισθανομαι πανω απο 100 χρονων. Δεν ξερω τι με κραταει και συνεχιζω ακομα να ζω. Ισως βαθεια μεσα μου να υπαρχει μια σπιθα ελπιδας οτι ολο αυτο ειναι ενας εφιαλτης και ξαφνικα θα ξυπνησω και θα ειμαι παλι η κοπελα με το χαμογελο, την χαρα, την αισιοδοξια και αυτη που δεν καθοταν ουτε δεμενη μεσα στο σπιτι.


silveroula διαβασα σχεδον ολα σου τα μηνυματα και με αγγιξαν βαθυτατα.εγω βεβαια ειμαι αλλου παπα ευαγγελιο:P(διπολικη) και με απειρα οικογενειακα προβληματα,αλλα εχουμε αρκετα κοινα σημεια.

1/ οτι το αγχος μου γ@μ@ει σχεδον καθημερινα τη ζωη μου
2/πασχω απο τα 21 μου και ειμαι 36 με μικρες περιοδους υφεσης του προβληματος μου
3/νιωθω και γω πολυυυυυ κουρασμενη,σαν 100 χρονων οπως λες και συ...

απο αυτα που γραφεις περα απο το οτι ταυτιστηκα μαζι σου ηθελα να σου πω οτι σε συμπαθησα γιατι φαινεσαι ευφυεστατη κοπελα με ανεπτυγμενη την αισθηση του χιουμορ.

κλεινοντας θα σου αφιερωσω ενα στιχακι του Σεφερη που εμενα με παρηγορει οταν το σκεφτομαι

ΚΡΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΣΠΙΘΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΡΘΕΙ Η ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΑΝΑΨΕΙ Η ΦΛΟΓΑ.

ευχομαι να ερθει ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ αυτη η στιγμη σε μενα,σε σενα και σε ολους οσους υποφερουν χρονια....

κουραγιο καλη μου :Smile:

----------


## silveroula

Amelie καλησπερα. Λογο του οτι υπαρχει αυτο το προβλημα στην ζωη μου εχω διαβασει αρκετα βιβλια που εχουν σχεση με ψυχικες ασθενειες [ανετα μπορω να δωσω εξετασεις για ψυχιατρος χα χα χα] και ξερω τι ειναι η διπολικη διαταραχη. Καταλαβαινω ποσο δυσκολα περνας κι εσυ καλη μου. Μακαρι να μπορουσα να σε βοηθησω αλλα το ξερουμε και δυο πως αυτο δε γινεται. Κρατω τα λογια του Σεφερη και ευχομαι η φλογα να γινει πυρκαγια και να καψει οτι ασχημο μας βασανιζει τοσα χρονια.

----------


## amelie74

αμην κοπελα μου!
αμην!!!

----------


## silveroula

Ποσοι απο εσας νιωθετε μοναξια; Ποσους απο εσας σας εχουν παρατησει στην μοιρα σας εξαιτιας του προβληματος σας; Ειναι πραγματικα πολυ σκληρο, εκτος απο την ασθενεια να εχεις και αυτην την αντιμετωπιση απο φιλους γνωστους και συντροφους. Μακαρι να μην τους τυχει να το ζησουν αυτο το προβλημα ουτε για μια στιγμη και να μην νιωσουν ποτε αυτην την μοναξια. Κανεις ομως δεν ξερει το μελλον.

----------


## amelie74

silveroula,νιωθω τεραστια μοναξια.
η \"καλυτερη\" μου φιλη μολις επιδεινωθηκε η κατασταση μου(πριν απο 3 χρονια περιπου) απομακρυνθηκε εντελως.
πληγωθηκα αφανταστα γιατι ηταν φιλια ετων.
στη συνεχεια λογω της καταστασης μου απομακρυνθηκα και γω απο καποιους αλλους φιλους.
ο μονος που μου σταθηκε σα ΑΛΗΘΙΝΟΣ ΦΙΛΟΣ ηταν ενα παιδι που φευγει οριστικα για το εξωτερικο  :Frown: 

να σε ρωτησω silveroula...με την οικογενεια σου πως τα πας?
το ρωταω γιατι σε πολλες περιπτωσεις οπως και στη δικη μου οι δικοι μας ανθρωποι τροφοδοτουν αθελα τους το προβλημα μας.
εγω ζω με μια αδερφη που πασχει απο ψυχωση και 8 στις 10 φορες που θα συζητησουμε θα μου πει για τα προβληματα της και μαλιστα με ενα υφος πολυ αγχωμενο που επιτεινει το αγχος μου,με μια μητερα που μου δεν με καταλαβαινει και με εναν πατερα που με εχει στηριξει αφανταστα στο παρελθον απλα λογω υγειας και ηλικιας πλεον δεν μπορει να κανει και πολλα.

----------


## silveroula

Καλημερα. Με τους γονεις μου δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα καλη μου αλλα δεν μενω μαζι τους. Εχω δικη μου οικογενεια και μεσα σε αυτην την οικογενεια νιωθω πολυ μονη. Ειμαι το μαυρο προβατο.

----------


## silveroula

Αυτην την στιγμη νιωθω απαισια και μ\'εχουν πιασει και τα κλαματα  :Frown:  Πριν ενα εικοσαλεπτο μαζεψα ολο το κουραγιο μου και πηρα την αποφαση να παω σ\'ενα καταστημα κινητης τηλεφωνιας στην περιοχη μου να ενεργοποιησω εναν αριθμο που το σκεφτομαι ενα μηνα να το κανω αλλα ποτε δεν ενιωθα καλα για να παω. Πηρα λοιπον το μηχανακι μου και αρχισα να κατευθυνομαι προς το καταστημα. Φυσικα δεν ενιωθα καλα, ο φοβος ανεβαινε κλιμακα. Λιγα μετρα απο το σπιτι σκεφτηκα να γυρισω πισω. Δεν το εκανα και συνεχισα την διαδρομη και οσο απομακρυνομουν απο το σπιτι τοσο αυξανοταν τα συμπτωματα. Οταν εφτασα στο καταστημα σταματησα μπροστα αλλα ενιωθα να τρεμουν τα ποδια μου, μπηκα μεσα τους ειπα τι θελω και το πρωτο πραγμα που ρωτησα ειναι ποση ωρα θα κανει. Η υπαλληλος μου απαντησε 3 λεπτα. Εγω που ηδη ημουν χαλια, ταχυκαρδια ζαλαδα, ασταθεια κτλ, γυριζω και της λεω οτι βιαζομαι πολυ και αν ειναι να της αφησω αυτα που χρειαζετε να το κανει και θα περασω αργοτερα να τα παρω. Εντομεταξυ ειχε ξεκινησει την διαδικασια και μου λεει σχεδον τελειωσαμε, μια υπογραφη να βαλεις και ειναι ετοιμο. Πηρα τα πραγματα μου και εφυγα αλλα τωρα η αποσταση για την επιστροφη στο σπιτι φανταζε τεραστια. Δεν αργησε να ερθει και κριση πανικου και μαλιστα ενω ημουν πανω στο μηχανακι. Νομιζα δε θα μπορουσα να φτασω στο σπιτι, προσπαθουσα να σκεφτω κατι αλλο αλλα ματαια. Ηθελα να φωναξω ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ. Οταν εφτασα στο σπιτι το μονο που ενιωθα ηταν απογοητευση.

----------


## TauKapa

Silveroula καλησπέρα, ολα αυτα μου ακούγονται σαν διαταραχή πανικού συνοδευόμενη από αγοραφοβία (το πρόβλημα που εχεις να απομακρυνθείς από την εστία σου).

Επειδή είπες σε ένα post σου αν ιδρώνει κανένας παρόλο που έχει δροσιά. Εγώ είμαι αυτός. Πάσχω από κοινωνική φοβία 10 χρόνια τώρα και ιδρώνω ακατάσχετα κάθε φορά που συναναστρέφομαι με ανθρώπους. Η ψυχίατρος μου μου το τονίζει ότι είναι συμπτωμα και όχι η αιτία, αλλα το υποσυνείδητό μου δεν εννοεί να τη δεχτεί αυτή τη λεπτομέρια. Μέχρι και σε δερματολόγο έφτασα να μου πει γιατι ιδρώνω και μου σύστησε να κάνω εξετάσεις θυροειδή (βγηκαν φυσιολογικές) και απλά να \"μην το σκέφτομαι\".

Το θέμα είναι ότι και οι δύο γιατροί έχουν δίκιο παρόλο που δεν το δέχεται το ξερό μου το κεφάλι. Τα συμπτώματα δεν είναι το πρόβλημα. Είναι απλά συμπτώματα. Οπότε και συ όπως και γω, δεν πρέπει να θεωρούμε τα συμπτώματα (κρίσεις πανικού στη δικιά σου περίπτωση) ως την αιτία του προβλήματος, αλλά να επικεντρωθούμε στο ΓΙΑΤΙ Ο ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΌΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΊ. Κι αυτό επιτυγχανεται μέσω ψυχοθεραπίας τυπου γνωσιακής κατά τη γνώμη μου.

Σε μένα υπήρξαν περίοδοι που τα συμπτώματα σταμάτησαν και μπορούσα να συναναστραφώ με κόσμο γιατί είχα στο μυαλό μου την πραγματική αιτία τους και την νικούσα.

----------


## silveroula

Καλε μου φιλε εγω δεν χρειαζετε να βγω εξω για να με λουσει ιδρωτας, το παθαινω πολλες φορες την ημερα ενω ειμαι μεσα στο σπιτι. Κοινωνικη φοβια δε νομιζω να εχω αλλα αγοραφοβια εχω σιγουρα. Μακαρι ομως να μ\'επιαναν τα συμπτωματα μονο οταν ειμαι εξω, τοτε θα ειχα το κουραγιο να το πολεμησω. Εμενα ομως με πιανουν και μεσα στο σπιτι και μαλιστα καθε μερα. Ολη την ωρα κατι με ταλαιπωρει. Δεν μπορει κανενας που δεν το εχει νιωσει να καταλαβει το τεραστιο μεγεθος του προβληματος. Ειλικρινα ειμαι σε απογνωση  :Frown:

----------


## silveroula

Καλημερα. Σημερα ξυπνησα νιωθωντας μια παραξενη αισθηση στην περιοχη αναμεσα στο στομαχι και στο στερνο. Κατι ασχημο σαν ληγομα σαν στεναχωρια σαν τοπικο φοβο, δεν ξερω πως να σας το περιγραψω αλλα ηταν ασχμη αισθηση. Εχει νιωσει καποιος αλλος κατι τετοιο; Και φυσικα αμεσως αρχισε να χτυπαει κοκκινο ο φοβος. Α ξεχασα να πω επισης οτι μου βγαινει και πολυ αναστεναγμος και σκεφτομαι οτι μπορει να εχει σχεση η ασχημη αισθηση που νιωθω με τον αναστεναγμο. Μηπως ειναι συμπτωμα καταθλιψης; Σας παρακαλω αν καποιος εχει καταλαβει τι λεω ασ μου απαντησει.

----------


## auroula

silveroula ναι το εχω νιωσει πολλες φορες.Ξερω δεν περιγραφετε ευκολα.
εγω το νιωθω οπως και εσυ σαν λιγομα αναμεσα στο στομαχι και στο στερνο,σαν μια βα8εια αγωνια και δεν ξερω αν ταιριαζει η περιγραφη ,σαν να κλαιει η ψυχη μου.
ο πλατονας ελεγε οτι καπου εκει ειναι η ψυχη αναμεσα στομαχι και στερνο.
κοιτα πρεπει να βρεις την σωση θεραπεια και δεν θα τα νιωθεις αυτα ολα ειναι απο το εντονο στρες.
εγω με τα σεροξατ ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα απο πρωτα π επερνα φαρμακα π δεν ηταν για μενα.
\'οχι οτι ειμ αι τελεια αλλα δεν υπαρχει συγκριση με τις αρχες.

----------


## silveroula

Ολα αυτα τα χρονια auroula εχω παρει διαφορες φαρμακευτικες αγωγες. Καποιες περιοδους ειμαι ελαφρως καλυτερα και αλλες πεφτω πολυ, οπως τωρα. Το μυαλο μου ειναι συνεχως κολλημενο εκει. Οσο κι αν προσπαθω να σκεφτω κατι θετικο δεν βρισκω τιποτα. Ολην την ημερα ειμαι μεσα στο φοβο και στα συμπτωματα. Νιωθω στα γονατα μονιμα μια αδυναμια και σε συνδιασμο με τον αστματητο μετεωρισμο δεν μπορω να κανω, πολλες φορες, ουτε τα απαραιτητα. Νιωθω πολυ αχρηστη.

----------


## auroula

Δεν εισαι η μονη.Και εγω ακριβως τα ιδια νιωθω.
απλα οταν δεν ειμαι καλα προσπαθω να μην κανω πολα πραγματα αλλα οταν ειμαι καλα του δινου και καταλαβενει.παντως με τα σωστα φαρμακα ειμαι τις περισσοτερες μερες καλα σχετικα.
και εγω εψαξα πολυ να βρω τα φαρμακα που ειναι για μενα .

----------


## silveroula

Εχεις κι εσυ διαταραχη αγχους, φοβιες και κρισεις πανικου;

----------


## auroula

Ναι εδω και 2 χρονια.Και τα ιδια συμτωματα ακριβως με σενα συν μουδιασματα στο σαγονι και στον σβερκο.

----------


## silveroula

Ουφ ουφ ............. κανονικα τωρα θα επρεπε να κανω δουλειες στο σπιτι γιατι φωναζει οτι θελει καθαρισμα αλλα με τον μετεωρισμο που εχω και μονο απο τον εναν καναπε στον αλλον να παω με πιανει φοβος. Πως να σηκωθω να κανω καθαριοτητα;  :Frown:  Το φτωχο μου μυαλουδακι δε θα καταννοεισει ποτε πως γινεται να περναω τοσο δυσκολα χωρις να ειμαι αρρωστη.

----------


## silveroula

Καλησπερα. Ειναι κανεις εδω μεσα που να μην νιωθει ουτε μια μερα καλα; Εχω ξεχασει πως ειναι να νιωθω καλα. Δεν περναει ουτε μια μερα που να μην εχω συμπτωματα. Δεν ξερω τι να κανω  :Frown:

----------


## amelie74

silveroula μου καλημερα!
διαβαζω οτι εδω και πολλα χρονια εισαι σχεδον καθημερινα σε αυτη την ασχημη κατασταση και αναρωτιεμαι μηπως δεν παιρνεις τα καταλληλα φαρμακα?

----------


## silveroula

Καλημερα. Ισως να εχεις δικιο αλλα ισως και οχι. Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω που ειναι το λαθος, στην φαρμακευτικη αγωγη η σε μενα,

----------


## silveroula

Καλησπερα.

----------


## amelie74

καλησπερα σιλβερουλα μου και μην το βαζεις κατω.
και γω σημερα εχω τα χαλια μου.
να σκεφτεσαι οτι δεν εισαι η μονη μου υποφερεις καλη μου.
φιλια

----------


## path

silveroula ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ και ΚΑΛΑ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nopanic

> _Originally posted by silveroula_
> Καλησπερα. Ειναι κανεις εδω μεσα που να μην νιωθει ουτε μια μερα καλα; Εχω ξεχασει πως ειναι να νιωθω καλα. Δεν περναει ουτε μια μερα που να μην εχω συμπτωματα. Δεν ξερω τι να κανω


Eγω εχω σχεδον ολες τις ημερες συμπτωματα -μικρα ή μεγαλυτερα -μολις αγχωθω και αγχωνομαι με το παραμικρο χωρις ουσιαστικο λογο κ αιτια ..Συγκεκριμενα σημερα που εκανα κανα δυο συζητησεις το πρωι ειμαι τοσο χαλια (αυτο το ατιμο το \"πλακωμα\" στο στηθος και η ελαφρια ζαλαδα κ.λ.π ) που αναγκαστηκα και πηρα μισο Xanax .
Ουτε κ εγω ξερω τι να κανω , προσπαθω να κανω υπομονη και να μην το σκεφτομαι ,οσο γινεται βεβαια και μεσα απο την αυτογνωσία να βγαλω καποιο αποτελεσμα .
Δυστυχως ομως ολη αυτη η κατασταση λειτουργει ως ενστικτο και δεν περναει μεσα απο την λογικη κ αυτο κανει την καταπολεμηση της ποιο δυσκολη.

Σιγουρα ομως δεν πρεπει να παραδωσουμε τα οπλα.

----------


## nisafi

Γεια. Σου γράφω γιατί θεωρώ ότι έχει σημασία να μη νιωθεις ότι αυτό που σου συμβαίνει είναι κάτι που κλήρωσε μόνο σ\' εσένα, ότι δεν το έχει αντιμετωπίσει κανείς και άρα έχεις εγκλωβιστεί σε μια κατάσταση χωρίς λύση. 
Όπως έγράψα εδώ πέρσι, όταν μπήκα στο φόρουμ σε μια προσπάθεια να ανακουφιστώ, αντιμετωπίζω κρίσεις πανικού τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια. Δεν έκανα ποτέ φαρμακευτική αγωγή γιατί η προκατάληψή μου για τα φάρμακα είναι τόσο ισχυρή, που και μόνο η ιδέα μου προκαλεί ακόμα μεγαλύτερο πανικό. Όπως ήταν φυσικό, χωρίς αγωγή και χωρίς ψυχοθεραπεία, όσο περνούσαν τα χρόνια τόσο χειροτέρευε η κατάσταση. Οι κρίσεις έγιναν σχεδόν καθημερινές, ενώ πραγματικά θα κουράσω κι εμένα και όλους να κάτσω να απαριθμήσω τις φοβίες που κουβαλάω. Ξέρω πολύ καλά τι σημαίνει η παραμικρή σωματική ενόχληση, ακόμα και το φτάρνισμα, να πυροδοτεί τον πανικό. Εγω έχω κι άλλα, που με παιδεύουν καθημερινά, αλλά δε θέλω να σου δώσω ιδέες. Ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ, σμπαραλιάστηκα τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια. Και δεν απέφευγα και τις αγχογόνες καταστάσεις αν έπρεπε να τις αντιμετωπίσω στην καθημερινότητα. Φαντάσου, τώρα, έναν άνθρωπο σαν κι εμένα πώς ένιωθε και πώς νιώθει σε πορείες, π.χ. Μου έτυχαν και κάποιες στραβές, κάποια επεισόδια σοβαρής βίας, που έκαναν τα πράγματα ακόμα χειρότερα, αλλά εγώ προσποιούμουν ότι αντέχω. Έχω σε ένα βαθμό εντάξει τη φρίκη στη ζωή μου. Και τώρα παλεύω ακόμα να καταλάβω, πρώτον, πώς ξεκίνησαν και πώς τροφοδοτήθηκαν όλα αυτά και, δεύτερον, πώς θα απαλλαγώ από έναν τρόμο που έχει γίνει φύση μου. 
Σ\' τα γράφω γιατί αφενός βλέπω ότι έχει ανάγκη να δεις ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλοι σαν εσένα και αφετέρου για να σου πω με τον πιο έντονο τρόπο ότι αν θες να αρχίσεις να βγαίνεις από τη φρίκη πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις να κάνεις πιο ριζοσπαστικά πράγματα. Για μένα η ψυχοθεραπεία, η ψυχανάλυση συγκεκριμένα, είναι μονόδρομος για περιπτώσεις σαν τη δική σου και τη δική μου. Για τα φάρμακα δεν παίρνω θέση, ό,τι βοηθάει τον καθένα, αλλά αν δεν ξεκινήσεις θεραπεία δε βλέπω φως. 
Ένα πράγμα που εφαρμόζω τελευταία και λειτούργησε είναι ότι πλέον ζητάω βοήθεια όταν χτυπάει το κακό. Για πρώτη φορά, και από αγνώστους. Και δεν έπαθα τίποτα, δεν καταστράφηκα από ντροπή όταν είπα σε έναν άγνωστο τι μου συμβαίνει πάνω σε μια τρομερή κρίση. Οπότε ίσως και το να βγεις στο δρόμο, με ασφάλεια, βέβαια, με δικούς σου ανθρώπους προετοιμασμένους στην αρχή, να σε βοηθήσει. Θα δεις ότι δε θα επέλθει καμιά καταστροφή. Πάρε ανάσα και ξεκίνα με πολλή υπομονή την ανασυγκρότηση. Καλή μας δύναμη.

----------


## akis1977

[quote]_Originally posted by silveroula_
Γεια σας παιδια.Η δικια μου ιστορια φοβιων και κρισεων πανικου υπαρχει εδω και 13 χρονια. Δεν ξερω αν υπαρχουν κι αλλα ατομα εδω μεσα που να το ζουνε αυτο τοσα χρονια. Ειναι πολυ δυσκολη κατασταση. Οι φοβιες μου ειναι πολλες και στερουμαι τα παντα. Ολα αυτα τα χρονια ειμαι με φαρμακευτικη αγωγη αλλα ποτε δεν ελευθερωθηκα απο τα συμπτωματα. Δεν ξερω ποσο ακομα θα αντεχω να ζω ετσι. Εχω απελπιστει.  :Frown:  [/quoteκαλημερα ..κι εγω μια απο τα ιδια...πολλα χρονια με τετοια συμπτωματα...μην απελπιζεσαι...]

----------


## akis1977

καλημερα..τρομερα συμτωματα αγχους....πολλα φαρμακα...μικρη βελτιωση...τι να κανω ...

----------

